# My new dane pup is home!!



## Guest (Nov 29, 2016)

Meet Nori! I brought her home on Sunday and she's been settling in amazingly well. She loves my two boys; watching her play with my two and a half year old is actually amazing  they're proper little partners in crime!

Sorry for all the goofy pics of me, but she's rarely off my lap! This is not a dog you could ever keep off the sofa that's for sure 

House training is going well in that I can tell when she needs it. However pre-emoting that by going out on a schedule is not working out amazingly well as she's always trying to get in my lap! So I've started just standing up. I can't just park myself on a comfy chair and wait for her to go  And she gets very cold so a coat is on order for her  But we'll get there, she's only 9 weeks old so a little baby despite being the size of a beagle!

I'm sleeping downstairs at the moment so I can take her out easier, and her favourite place to sleep is either spooned up next to me under the covers, or across my side with her head on mine! I know when she's comfy cos she does this "rrrr rroo rrrroooo rrrr" noise if I try and move her lol!

She's definitely been an awesome addition to my family so far. I'm taking her to the vets this week so that'll be a fun outing. The breeder said I must keep her off the floor so I think I'm gonna have aching arms by the end of it!

I haven't formally started any training yet, just distracting her from mouthing with a toy and letting her walk around with a slip lead on to get used to it. I thought a few days to settle in, make sure her tummy was okay etc would be best.
But where do I start? Do I just keep some treats on me throughout the day and reward behaviours? Should I focus on one at a time? Obviously an important one will be to not jump up at people, but I'm unsure whether to aim for "down" or full on "sit". I do have a clicker too.
I will be going to classes once she's had both her jabs but I do want to make a start in the right direction. Any advice and help is welcome as it's really important to me she grows up a well trained dog what with being a giant breed.


----------



## caju (Jan 3, 2015)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh she's gorgeous!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

She is really lovely beautiful girl. Congratulations.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

She is gorgeous 

I would keep treats on you for as long as she isn't constantly pestering you for them, when my boy was a puppy I learnt early quickly that having a treat bag with me at all times just didn't work as he spent all his time trying to get at the bag! lol


----------



## jinni (Apr 18, 2012)

OM how beautiful, I have 2 danes, a fawn Daisy who is my old lady and Mouse, my baby boy who is blue and aged 2. They are the most goofy dogs ever, and are lap dogs for life ..............so they think xx We also have an Old Tyme Bulldog, Millie, she an Mouse are in love  never a dull moment in the mad house  & Millie 
Jinni. Daisy & Mouse xx & Millie xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh.My.Word !She is just gorgeous ! She looks such a cuddle monster, I can see you won't be getting much done for a while. 
Reena is the same but a slightly more maneagable size !


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2016)

Wow that's a fast puppy find considering you didn't have a breeder as of 2 weeks ago!
Or is this the puppy from the breeder who doesn't health test?

As for training, yes, have treats on you (nothing special, her regular food will do) at all times and use it to reward her for anything you like, it might be something as simple as listening to her name or turning to pay attention to you.

Right now socialization is the biggest thing you need to work on. Remember socialization means pleasant experiences, at her pace, not just exposure. She doesn't have to interact with everything you're socializing her to, but she does need lots and lots of positive experiences near, around, or in the presence of what you're trying to socialize her to. Get her on different surfaces, around different people, sounds, smells, animals etc. No forced interactions, but lots of low-key, pleasant exposures to different things.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Wow that's a fast puppy find considering you didn't have a breeder as of 2 weeks ago!
> Or is this the puppy from the breeder who doesn't health test?
> 
> As for training, yes, have treats on you (nothing special, her regular food will do) at all times and use it to reward her for anything you like, it might be something as simple as listening to her name or turning to pay attention to you.
> ...


Yes it was quick! I emailed a breeder I found via champdogs (who health tests) three weeks ago, and drove to meet the pups a few days later!
They only allow their Danes to go to homes they feel are suitable and they told me at the end of the visit I could have one  I thought about it over the weekend and that was that really! And they turned 8 weeks that week. 
I asked them to hold her for me for a week so I could finish getting things ready, and now she's home!

With regards to socialising and exploring etc, I presume this is around the house and with vetted people that won't pose any risk to her as she's not finished her course of jabs yet.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh she is just beautiful congratulations


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

She is really sweet, congrats!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2016)

NexivRed said:


> Yes it was quick! I emailed a breeder I found via champdogs (who health tests) three weeks ago, and drove to meet the pups a few days later!
> They only allow their Danes to go to homes they feel are suitable and they told me at the end of the visit I could have one  I thought about it over the weekend and that was that really! And they turned 8 weeks that week.
> I asked them to hold her for me for a week so I could finish getting things ready, and now she'


Oh, a little confusing based on what you posted Nov. 17th when you said you had received an email back from the breeder saying they didn't health test but used to. So this must be the breeder you were talking about in that same post of Nov. 17 saying they did health test and were visiting the litter the next day (Nov. 18). Not exactly 3 weeks ago, but oh well....



NexivRed said:


> With regards to socialising and exploring etc, I presume this is around the house and with vetted people that won't pose any risk to her as she's not finished her course of jabs yet.


It's a risk assessment. The risks involved with a giant breed having behavioral issues due to poor socialization are greater than the risks of exposure to infectious disease. 
There are smart ways to minimize the risk of catching somethings while still making sure your puppy gets out and about. Obviously don't take her around dogs you don't know, don't put her down in dog heavy areas, but definitely take her out, in a sling if needed, and expose her to the sights and sounds of the world.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Oh, a little confusing based on what you posted Nov. 17th when you said you had received an email back from the breeder saying they didn't health test but used to. So this must be the breeder you were talking about in that same post of Nov. 17 saying they did health test and were visiting the litter the next day (Nov. 18). Not exactly 3 weeks ago, but oh well....


I first contacted the breeder and had a reply back on the 6th of November, would you like to see a screenshot of my email account to prove it? 
Yes I received a reply about both the first and second litters I saw confirming no health tests were performed, and shared that answer here.

Are these dates important somehow....?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2016)

NexivRed said:


> I first contacted the breeder and had a reply back on the 6th of November, would you like to see a screenshot of my email account to prove it?
> Yes I received a reply about both the first and second litters I saw confirming no health tests were performed, and shared that answer here.
> 
> Are these dates important somehow....?


No, thanks. I don't need a screenshot. I was one of the people who participated on your thread asking about health testing, and I was surprised that you brought a puppy home a week and a half later, that's all. Danes are not exactly thick on the ground, so you were apparently very lucky!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, that's what I call a puppy, she absolutely georgeous :Kiss


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Awww, so cute!.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

Start toilet training now. I taught Buddy to sit right away.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you for all the lovely comments, she really is wonderful 



danielled said:


> Start toilet training now. I taught Buddy to sit right away.


We're going outside after naps and meal times, and we caught every wee last night and this morning outside! The hardest part is trying to time it to fit in with the inflexible parts of my schedule like the school run. But it's a work in progress.

She had her first jab today and will get her second and a wormer in two weeks. Then a parvo booster at 16 weeks. The vet said it's most likely her parvo shot is active now, but I'm still gonna keep her away from high traffic areas. 
She's very eager to meet other dogs though. When she can, should I ask people I see with dogs if they don't mind a quick greeting with Nori? How can I tell if it's a good experience for her? If the other dog is nervous is that a bad thing? Should I take her away?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, you were certainly lucky to find a breeder with unbooked puppies after just over a week after looking! most people wait months or even years.

If she's 8 weeks old I would only allow her to mix with dogs you know, and preferably calmer well manners ones.

Have you got a dog walker in place then? I remember when you were looking at Huskies you said you'd need a dog walker during the week due to your disabilities. A breed like a Dane due to their sheer size and power is going to need a lot of extremely careful socialisation work, and there is a fine balance between socialisation and putting too much pressure on the puppy too soon. A 10kg puppy being very eager to meet other dogs is cute, a 50kg teenage Dane being very eager to the meet another dogs is another thing  has the breeder provided you with any guidance?


----------



## MarleyNMavis (Oct 16, 2016)

She is stunning, congratulations, and have fun with her.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

labradrk said:


> Wow, you were certainly lucky to find a breeder with unbooked puppies after just over a week after looking! most people wait months or even years.
> 
> If she's 8 weeks old I would only allow her to mix with dogs you know, and preferably calmer well manners ones.
> 
> Have you got a dog walker in place then? I remember when you were looking at Huskies you said you'd need a dog walker during the week due to your disabilities. A breed like a Dane due to their sheer size and power is going to need a lot of extremely careful socialisation work, and there is a fine balance between socialisation and putting too much pressure on the puppy too soon. A 10kg puppy being very eager to meet other dogs is cute, a 50kg teenage Dane being very eager to the meet another dogs is another thing  has the breeder provided you with any guidance?


I'd been looking for longer than that, I'd actually met with two other breeders beforehand. And there were at least five litters on Champdogs. Just none of them were advertised elsewhere.

So my mother in law's lab should be okay for her to meet?

I would have needed to use a dog walker sometimes for a husky, yes. Danes are completely different though so I should be able to manage alone for a decent amount of time. If I need one in the future then so be it. My aim will be to work on recall with her though so she can regulate her own exercise off lead in safe areas once her bones can handle it. That way hopefully I lessen the risk of over exercising her frame and it's also better for me with my disabilities. 
I do have a good local puppy class lined up though, so that should be a lot of fun and a lot of help.

The breeder is on the other end of email and phone for me 24/7 which is a great comfort


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

NexivRed said:


> I'd been looking for longer than that, I'd actually met with two other breeders beforehand. And there were at least five litters on Champdogs. Just none of them were advertised elsewhere.
> 
> So my mother in law's lab should be okay for her to meet?
> 
> ...


The problem with puppies is that when they are small things like recall seem to slot into place nicely, it's when they hit the teenage phase at 6+ months that everything you've done goes out the window. Being a Dane she'll end up larger than 95% of dogs, a lot of which may be intimidated by her size, so you'll hit a point where she'll have to be on the lead a lot for her own safety......

I'm not generally a fan of head collars, but I think it might be worth conditioning her to wear one, as physically I'm not sure I'd take my chances with a teenage Dane attached to an electric buggy/wheelchair......


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

labradrk said:


> The problem with puppies is that when they are small things like recall seem to slot into place nicely, it's when they hit the teenage phase at 6+ months that everything you've done goes out the window. Being a Dane she'll end up larger than 95% of dogs, a lot of which may be intimidated by her size, so you'll hit a point where she'll have to be on the lead a lot for her own safety......
> 
> I'm not generally a fan of head collars, but I think it might be worth conditioning her to wear one, as physically I'm not sure I'd take my chances with a teenage Dane attached to an electric buggy/wheelchair......


Well hopefull I'll get some good long term advice from the trainer and we'll continue training with her for as long as we need to.

I'll look into the head collar. Is that the same as a halti or is it more like a muzzle?

My scooter actually looks like this; it's two wheeled. And I wouldn't use it on the street with her, but large, open areas like my local beach promenade or the woods. 
I'm not reliant on it to walk full stop. Just if I need to walk for a very long time without sitting and resting, once or twice a day and every day. With a lot of other breeds that would have been a given and using the scooter a necessity.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

NexivRed said:


> She's very eager to meet other dogs though. When she can, should I ask people I see with dogs if they don't mind a quick greeting with Nori? How can I tell if it's a good experience for her? If the other dog is nervous is that a bad thing? Should I take her away?


Your pup will want to do a lot of things. Just because she wants to do something, doesn't mean she should.
IMO I would not allow your dane to become magnetized to other dogs. She needs to learn that just because there is another dog around, she doesn't have to "go say hi". In fact it's better that she doesn't. As already mentioned, at 6 months, she will be larger than most large dogs, and not many dogs take kindly to a bumbling giant puppy running up to them. She needs to learn NOW that she doesn't have to interact with every dog she sees.

In addition to that, I would never allow any dog of mine, especially not a puppy, to interact with any unknown dog. If I don't know that dog's temperament, their health status, and the owner's level of knowledge and control, my dogs will not be interacting. It's simply not worth the potential risk.

Now you're probably asking, "but what about socialization?" Well, socialization means getting used to the presence of other dogs, not necessarily interacting with other dogs. The goal is for her to be neutral to the presence of other dogs. She's not frightened, she's not over-excited, she's just "ho hum" about it. To that end, yes, she does need to see a lot of other dogs, and yes, interact with safe ones under very controlled circumstances, but she also needs to know that she defers to you, always.



NexivRed said:


> I'd been looking for longer than that, I'd actually met with two other breeders beforehand. And there were at least five litters on Champdogs. Just none of them were advertised elsewhere.


It was just in October that you were saying it was a husky or nothing as far as a dog goes. So I'm guessing you weren't looking at Danes then. The fact is, Finding a good breeder in anything less than a month and that they happen to have a litter already with pups available, not already spoken for, is exceedingly rare. That's why those of us with a little more experience are very surprised at the fast turn around.
As an example, I have a friend who just had a litter of 7 DDB, all were spoken for before the bitch was even bred. All had homes before they hit the ground. And there is a waiting list for the next litter which won't be for at least another year, maybe longer.
Realistically, searching for a breeder and eventually getting a pup, is a process that takes much longer than a mere month (or less). For some people it's a process that takes years.



NexivRed said:


> I would have needed to use a dog walker sometimes for a husky, yes. Danes are completely different though so I should be able to manage alone for a decent amount of time. If I need one in the future then so be it. My aim will be to work on recall with her though so she can regulate her own exercise off lead in safe areas once her bones can handle it. That way hopefully I lessen the risk of over exercising her frame and it's also better for me with my disabilities.
> I do have a good local puppy class lined up though, so that should be a lot of fun and a lot of help.
> 
> The breeder is on the other end of email and phone for me 24/7 which is a great comfort


What has your breeder instructed you as far as how your pup should be exercised?
It is generally preferable for puppies to get free exercise, not leashed. You should not be restricting her free exercise at all, unless she is clearly overtired and needs someone to tell her she is. The more she moves, the more she will learn her body and develop muscles to support her joints. I'm of the mind that restricting free exercise in giant breeds causes more problems than it prevents. When the giant puppy is finally allowed to play free, she hasn't had enough experience using her body, and that's when injuries happen.
Now, the reason I asked what your breeder says, is that individual breeders should know their lines and what to expect. If this is a litter from health tested parents who the breeder knows have gone in to adulthood without issues, there really is no reason to restrict the puppy.

Things I would do though is be careful with slick surfaces, no rough housing on slippery floors for example, make sure stairs have a lot of traction (carpeted), and no zoomies on stairs. Some people say not to let them use stairs, but I don't see the problem as long as it's done carefully.

Danes are not delicate flowers who can't handle normal exercise and activity  Well, at least they're not meant to be. They are meant to be athletic, agile dogs, designed to hunt and guard.



labradrk said:


> I'm not generally a fan of head collars, but I think it might be worth conditioning her to wear one, as physically I'm not sure I'd take my chances with a teenage Dane attached to an electric buggy/wheelchair......


Liked all of your post except this part. I would be extremely cautious using a head halter with a dane and would prefer one not be used at all. They're a breed prone to wobbler's syndrome, and because of their long neck, other neck/cervical injuries. We just don't know enough about wobbler's to know if head halters can exacerbate it in dogs who might have a predisposition to it. There are a lot of body harnesses out there that offer a lot of control, that are suitable for very large dogs.
For sure, if OP were to use a head halter on her dane, I should NEVER be attached to a long line or even a longer leash. (I know you didn't suggest that, just making sure the info is out there.) Head halters should always be on a short leash, with no room for the dog to lunge or leap off of it, as well as care taken that the dog is not pulling on it with their head/neck at an awkward angle.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

In fairness litters advertised on Champdogs are advertised because they have pups available and/or are opening a waiting list prior to the birth. I could go on there now, pick out a litter of choice with a free pup & more than likely have a visit with the breeder lined up before the end of the week. There are 13 Dane litters advertised right now with most of them having puppies available either now, or in a few weeks time.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

such a cute puppy


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> In fairness litters advertised on Champdogs are advertised because they have pups available and/or are opening a waiting list prior to the birth. I could go on there now, pick out a litter of choice with a free pup & more than likely have a visit with the breeder lined up before the end of the week. There are 13 Dane litters advertised right now with most of them having puppies available either now, or in a few weeks time.


I don't know what Champdogs is exactly being in the US. Are those simply Kennel Club breeders? I can do a search for AKC litters now, and get a Dane pup tomorrow, doesn't mean it would be from a good, ethical breeder who health tests, follows litters for life, and has the best interest of the breed in mind.

Danes sadly are one of those breeds that attract people because of their uniqueness (not a bad thing). But a lot of people think they want one, without really understanding what Dane ownership entails, and there are plenty of breeders who are happy to sell to anyone without really vetting them or being honest about what life with a Dane is really like. 
The number of teenage, young Danes in rescue right now is heartbreaking. They're adorable puppies, so cute, so loving, and then they turn in to monsters (temporarily) and this is when owners who are not properly prepared freak out and either euthanize or turn them in to rescue.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I don't know what Champdogs is exactly being in the US. Are those simply Kennel Club breeders? I can do a search for AKC litters now, and get a Dane pup tomorrow, doesn't mean it would be from a good, ethical breeder who health tests, follows litters for life, and has the best interest of the breed in mind.
> 
> Danes sadly are one of those breeds that attract people because of their uniqueness (not a bad thing). But a lot of people think they want one, without really understanding what Dane ownership entails, and there are plenty of breeders who are happy to sell to anyone without really vetting them or being honest about what life with a Dane is really like.
> The number of teenage, young Danes in rescue right now is heartbreaking. They're adorable puppies, so cute, so loving, and then they turn in to monsters (temporarily) and this is when owners who are not properly prepared freak out and either euthanize or turn them in to rescue.


sounds like you are talking about rotts lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

Rott lover said:


> sounds like you are talking about rotts lol


I don't know about "lol", but yes, several of the working group dogs have the same issue. It's very sad, and frustrating.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I don't know what Champdogs is exactly being in the US. Are those simply Kennel Club breeders? I can do a search for AKC litters now, and get a Dane pup tomorrow, doesn't mean it would be from a good, ethical breeder who health tests, follows litters for life, and has the best interest of the breed in mind.
> 
> Danes sadly are one of those breeds that attract people because of their uniqueness (not a bad thing). But a lot of people think they want one, without really understanding what Dane ownership entails, and there are plenty of breeders who are happy to sell to anyone without really vetting them or being honest about what life with a Dane is really like.
> The number of teenage, young Danes in rescue right now is heartbreaking. They're adorable puppies, so cute, so loving, and then they turn in to monsters (temporarily) and this is when owners who are not properly prepared freak out and either euthanize or turn them in to rescue.


Champdogs is generally seen as the most reputable source of advertising for breeders and has set criteria for advertising there. But of course I'm sure some unscrupulous breeders do slip through the net, but as you have to have proof of a 4 generation pedigree for both the sire & dam and the KC registration numbers of both, it would be unlikely to find your average joe advertising their 'accidental' litter for example, as few have all the necessary paperwork/proof. It also lists health tests the sire & dam have had etc.

I know what you mean though in regards to your concerns. Hopefully @NexivRed was thoroughly vetted and is fully aware of the pros/cons to life with the breed. You're a good source of advice and experience too @ouesi


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

Dogloverlou said:


> It also lists health tests the sire & dam have had etc.


Out of curiosity, of those 13 litters you said you saw, how many of them were from fully health tested parents? Or at the very least hips and heart?


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Out of curiosity, of those 13 litters you said you saw, how many of them were from fully health tested parents? Or at the very least hips and heart?


Not many  - http://www.champdogs.co.uk/breeds/great-dane/puppies

Those listed as 'health tested' just seem to be hips and some elbows too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

Shikoku said:


> Not many  - http://www.champdogs.co.uk/breeds/great-dane/puppies
> 
> Those listed as 'health tested' just seem to be hips and some elbows too.


Oh wow, only one litter out of all of those DCM tested? And that was only the sire, not the dam too. Wow. Considering the shockingly short life span of Danes in the UK, you would think they would be more proactive about making sure they're breeding healthy hearts  Gosh, that just made me sad....


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Oh wow, only one litter out of all of those DCM tested? And that was only the sire, not the dam too. Wow. Considering the shockingly short life span of Danes in the UK, you would think they would be more proactive about making sure they're breeding healthy hearts  Gosh, that just made me sad....


Even the KC Assured Breeder Scheme only has heart testing as "recommended" and not "required". In fact there aren't _any_ tests currently required for breeders of GDs who are part of the scheme, only the "recommended" hip scoring and heart testing.

But then the ABS member who used her harlequin stud dog on the harlequin bitch of a newbie breeder, resulting in a litter with at least one double merle puppy, is still part of the scheme despite me informing the KC and them assuring me they'd be taking appropriate action.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

SingingWhippet said:


> Even the KC Assured Breeder Scheme only has heart testing as "recommended" and not "required". In fact there aren't _any_ tests currently required for breeders of GDs who are part of the scheme, only the "recommended" hip scoring and heart testing.
> 
> But then the ABS member who used her harlequin stud dog on the harlequin bitch of a newbie breeder, resulting in a litter with at least one double merle puppy, is still part of the scheme despite me informing the KC and them assuring me they'd be taking appropriate action.


Not liked for the content, but for the additional information. 
Very disappointing about the HarlXHarl breeding too. I thought FIC had forbidden that, I guess KC does not?

In any case, hopefully @NexivRed is reading carefully and educating herself as much as possible. 
Danes are fantastic dogs in my biased opinion, I hope all goes well with this one. 
Knowing what to expect both in terms of heath and temperament is a good first step as far as making sure the dog has the best life possible.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Very disappointing about the HarlXHarl breeding too. I thought FIC had forbidden that, I guess KC does not?


Nope. The only one that's forbidden is merle x merle because there's a blanket ban on registering pups of any breed from a merle x merle mating. Merle x harl and harl x harl litters are still currently accepted for registration.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I don't know what Champdogs is exactly being in the US. Are those simply Kennel Club breeders? I can do a search for AKC litters now, and get a Dane pup tomorrow, doesn't mean it would be from a good, ethical breeder who health tests, follows litters for life, and has the best interest of the breed in mind.
> 
> Danes sadly are one of those breeds that attract people because of their uniqueness (not a bad thing). But a lot of people think they want one, without really understanding what Dane ownership entails, and there are plenty of breeders who are happy to sell to anyone without really vetting them or being honest about what life with a Dane is really like.
> The number of teenage, young Danes in rescue right now is heartbreaking. They're adorable puppies, so cute, so loving, and then they turn in to monsters (temporarily) and this is when owners who are not properly prepared freak out and either euthanize or turn them in to rescue.


Sounds like a very large, boisterous white boxer boy locally that is about a year old. Given to a woman as a mother's day gift that she neither wanted nor is capable of handling or training to any degree. (She could have said no though as it was still at the breeders when she found out - but I guess they would have lost their deposit )

She latches on to people with dogs so she can let him off to exercise himself as she can barely hold him on lead! He is a hulk of writhing muscle and fully capable of flooring a fully grown man. Fortunately, he is a friendly lad but that could all so easily change 

I've suggested (every time I see her ) going to some classes to get him trained and under control but I doubt she will - she has given lots of excuses up to now.

I try to avoid them if I can - my poor Jack deserves to be protected from being jumped on and clonked tbh


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice little dog chuck.

For now...

Then it will be a nice big dog.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

That last picture is just gorgeous! I'd love a Dane, I know Lisa Butcher's (minor claim to fame!), same colour as yours. They're gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2016)

Lurcherlad said:


> Sounds like a very large, boisterous white boxer boy locally that is about a year old. Given to a woman as a mother's day gift that she neither wanted nor is capable of handling or training to any degree. (She could have said no though as it was still at the breeders when she found out - but I guess they would have lost their deposit )
> 
> She latches on to people with dogs so she can let him off to exercise himself as she can barely hold him on lead! He is a hulk of writhing muscle and fully capable of flooring a fully grown man. Fortunately, he is a friendly lad but that could all so easily change
> 
> ...


OMG one year old boxers need to come with a warning label!!
Yeah, imagine that boxer at about 120 pounds or more, less control over the limbs, and for some added fun, throw in a decent prey drive and guarding instinct.

At that age, Breez was still what I called "Kanga-dog" in that she would get excited about something, a squirrel, a leaf, nothing at all, and leap straight up in to the air like a kangaroo. They do have an incredible joy for life, but they come in a rather large package to express that joy with.... 

And no, it would not have been fair at all to allow her to terrorize other walkers or dogs with her exuberance!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

NexivRed said:


> Yes it was quick! I emailed a breeder I found via champdogs (who health tests) three weeks ago, and drove to meet the pups a few days later!
> They only allow their Danes to go to homes they feel are suitable and they told me at the end of the visit I could have one  I thought about it over the weekend and that was that really! And they turned 8 weeks that week.
> I asked them to hold her for me for a week so I could finish getting things ready, and now she's home!
> 
> With regards to socialising and exploring etc, I presume this is around the house and with vetted people that won't pose any risk to her as she's not finished her course of jabs yet.


Sometimes things are done quickly, some call it being in the right place at the right time others call it fate
She's beautiful, enjoy,
And I look forward to seeing more pictures of her


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Oh, a little confusing based on what you posted Nov. 17th when you said you had received an email back from the breeder saying they didn't health test but used to. So this must be the breeder you were talking about in that same post of Nov. 17 saying they did health test and were visiting the litter the next day (Nov. 18). Not exactly 3 weeks ago, but oh well....


I hear the FBI are head hunting!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh hi there @NexivRed 
I see you have "liked" DT's post above, that's good, I thought you had left the thread. At least I know you're still reading.

Listen, you're not hearing from me what you want to hear, and you probably don't like that I'm not gushing cute puppy at you and throwing some reality in your face, but let me explain something to you.

There are plenty of people willing to gush about your cute pup when she's little and adorable, and you will appreciate these posters. They're the heart of the forum, and thank goodness we have them.

I'm not one of those posters.

I'm not a cute pup gusher and I'm not going to tell you how cute your girl is. She's a puppy, all puppies are cute.
What I will do is be a resource and support to you when you post on here crying because you're covered in road rash because your 100 pound puppy saw a cat three houses away and thought she would chase it. Or when your neighbors decide to report you because your guardian breed has found her bark and needs to let you know every time someone moves a potted plant from one step to a different one. Or when your girl decides to test out a new trick of growling at anyone who approaches her and finds the OTT reaction from people entertaining so escalates her behavior. Or, or, or...

Everyone loves a puppy. Not everyone loves a problem dog. 
What I mean is, you're going to get lots of likes and replies to cute puppy posts, but when you need help with behavior issues, you'll get fewer replies. And most of them will come from posters like me. Most of us don't do a whole lot of sugar coating, but we do offer good advice. 
Advice you're free to take or ignore it of course.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

Still here, still reading, happy to take in advice. 

I "liked" that post because you did respond bizarrely over my timeline of events. How quickly I secured a pup has little to do with raising her correctly, unless of course you think I'm a liar. 

I appreciate your advice very much. It's much better when it comes without an accompanying accusatory tone.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

NexivRed said:


> Still here, still reading, happy to take in advice.
> 
> I "liked" that post because you did respond bizarrely over my timeline of events. How quickly I secured a pup has little to do with raising her correctly, unless of course you think I'm a liar.
> 
> I appreciate your advice very much. It's much better when it comes without an accompanying accusatory tone.


I hope I'm wrong but in many ways you remind me of a previous member who was set for one breed, changed her mind then changed it again to a breed most people thought totally unsuitable for her lifestyle and home but she went for it anyway against advice and proudly showed off the cute puppy photos. As the inevitable problems occurred along the way and she needed help/advice she had sadly backed herself into a bit of a corner by hitting out at members like @ouesi who have the knowledge and experience to help but don't sugar coat that advice. By the time that pup was about 6-7 months old it ended up in rescue and stayed there for months (possibly still there) as her behavioural issues now made her difficult to home. Please believe I am not saying that will happen with you but just suggesting you don't also take offence where none was intended and close yourself off from the members most likely to be able to help and support you in the future.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I hope I'm wrong but in many ways you remind me of a previous member who was set for one breed, changed her mind then changed it again to a breed most people thought totally unsuitable for her lifestyle and home but she went for it anyway against advice and proudly showed off the cute puppy photos. As the inevitable problems occurred along the way and she needed help/advice she had sadly backed herself into a bit of a corner by hitting out at members like @ouesi who have the knowledge and experience to help but don't sugar coat that advice. By the time that pup was about *6-7 months old it ended up in rescue and stayed there for months (possibly still there) as her behavioural issues now made her difficult to home.* Please believe I am not saying that will happen with you but just suggesting you don't also take offence where none was intended and close yourself off from the members most likely to be able to help and support you in the future.


Yup, you hit the nail on the head. She's still in rescue as far as I am aware, she's been there for well over a year now......

I actually wish that member did ask for more help. She didn't ask for any whatsoever as she was determined she knew best and simply would not hear it. Naturally we had the positive posts about how wonderful the puppy was and how perfect everything was going, but as soon as the dog hit the whiff of maturity and became a teenager she was out the door.....

I too am not saying the OP will end up like that member, but hopefully the OP will understand the surprise of breed choice based on a previous thread they posted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I hope I'm wrong but in many ways you remind me of a previous member who was set for one breed, changed her mind then changed it again to a breed most people thought totally unsuitable for her lifestyle and home but she went for it anyway against advice and proudly showed off the cute puppy photos. As the inevitable problems occurred along the way and she needed help/advice she had sadly backed herself into a bit of a corner by hitting out at members like @ouesi who have the knowledge and experience to help but don't sugar coat that advice. By the time that pup was about 6-7 months old it ended up in rescue and stayed there for months (possibly still there) as her behavioural issues now made her difficult to home. Please believe I am not saying that will happen with you but just suggesting you don't also take offence where none was intended and close yourself off from the members most likely to be able to help and support you in the future.


That poor dog is still in rescue as far as anyone knows. And yup, way too reminiscent of that scenario - and many others. The actors change, but the story line is pretty much the same 

@NexivRed if you find my responses to you bizarre and my tone accusatory, perhaps you should go back and re-read your own posts.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yep, Paisley is still in rescue and NEVER given updates on. Last I heard she was spayed and recovering. That is one dog who has been let down by all around her


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

No wonder new people on here get s**ty with replies when your situation is compared to a previous one just because that turned out badly. The Op has given some indication on how she wishes to handle things, looked at training classes, will get a walker if it gets too much for her.

Yes time will tell if it works out but then we don't really know the lady or the dog in question. I hope it all turns out well.

Give her a chance and instead of going back over old posts in other threads pointing things out and dates and times, I do honestly thing it was not necessary fore to do that Ouesi, I think this forum would seem a more welcoming place for new members.

Yes I know some of you out there don't like sugar coating your advice, and it is good advice you generally give, but please remember the people that come here don't know you and you don't know them so perhaps more factual advice and less finger pointing and I told you so before the relationship between owner and dog gets established would a bit more welcome.

When I first posted I got ripped apart and I have to tell you I questioned every decision I made for months after that in case I was making mistakes partly because I was scared to ask advice here due to the reaction I'd get. It made it a lot harder for me to bond with Alfie in the first few weeks to be honest with you.

I for one hope this relationship works out and lasts a long time and although I still class myself as a newbie dog owner and not even have a fraction of the experience some of you here have with dogs I will happily offer my own advice to NexivRed freely and without judgement if I can

Good luck NexivRed

Oh and yes you have a very cute puppy


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Can't believe Paisley is still in rescue!! Poor dog is better off PTS IMO as the rescue don't seem to care and shes been offered a home by numerous people whom have WL GSD.

Back on topic though!

She is very adorable and if you ever need any Great Dane advice, give @ouesi a bell! I know you may think that Ouesi is 'nit picking' but she really isn't.. and as Ouesi mentioned above, when its comes down to advice and I'm sure you're going to need it as your puppy grows to the size of the horse!! She will give excellent advice whether you take it or leave it


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

jamat said:


> No wonder new people on here get s**ty with replies when your situation is compared to a previous one just because that turned out badly. The Op has given some indication on how she wishes to handle things, looked at training classes, will get a walker if it gets too much for her.
> 
> Yes time will tell if it works out but then we don't really know the lady or the dog in question. I hope it all turns out well.
> 
> ...


Oh for goodness sake. For a start if was me not @ouesi who said the situation reminded me of a previous member and I based that purely on the circumstances and the OP's reaction to the offer of help NOT just because the previous one turned out badly but BECAUSE the previous member had an unfortunate attitude to the very knowledgeable and experienced members who were trying to help and that attitude backed her into a corner. That is why I said

"Please believe I am not saying that will happen with you but just suggesting you don't also take offence where none was intended".

I can remember your first posts on here too and I don't recall you being ripped apart just some very straight talking about the length of time you were expecting a young pup to be left alone then behave when your wife got in from work.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I have to say, I know nothing about Great Danes (sorry) but do know about Giant puppies and the importance of getting the basic foundations in now. As has been said, a cute puppy jumping up to knee high is one thing, when your six month old 'cute puppy' jumps and puts its paws on your shoulders; that's another thing altogether! We have a rule in our house that once the pup has had his second jabs and no longer needs to be carried when outside; the puppy doesn't get picked up again, all lap sitting and hugs and cuddles are done on the floor with the pup, so he doesn't even try to jump up for a fuss - very hard to do when they are small and cuddly - but try and see the bigger (!) picture. 

Good manners, basic foundations of training now will pay dividends later when you have an immature bouncy pup (or even a slightly older stroppy teenager) that weighs nearly as much as you do but still wants to lunge and bounce and play with everything in sight; some of ouesi's advice about socialisation and getting your new pup used to seeing other dogs, but not necessarily interacting with them, but keeping more focussed on you, is very useful. 

I couldn't quite figure out the set up of your scooter from the picture; but my OH uses a mobility buggy, like you he can walk a short distance, but more than a few minutes, or uneven ground and he has to use his buggy. We have a specialist all-terrain buggy that is robust enough to 'anchor' 3 or even 4 of our giants to, but happy to chat further to you if you have any questions about how to cope with giant dogs and scooters/buggies too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

You know what @jamat ? 
Bite me.

When you have dedicated decades to rescue and helping dogs who through absolutely NO fault of their own have ended up in horrible situation, and you take time away from your family and kids to help and try to make things better for that dog, or help keep them in their home, then you can sit there and judge me.

Or perhaps you want a forum full of posters who gush over puppies and don't give a second thought to the dam those puppies came from, whether she is being bred to death and kept in horrible conditions, or what might happen to that puppy when he grows up and is no longer cute?
(And no, I'm not suggesting this Dane puppy came from a puppy mill, I'm speaking in general now.)

Anyway, forum politeness police has shown up. That's my cue to go back in my hole. 
@NexivRed if you have questions, tag me, otherwise I'm done.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

There are literally endless places people can go on the net if they just want people to coo over their new puppies, regardless of the rights or wrongs of their acquisition. Personally one of the things I've always valued the most about PF is the healthy dose of reality available to anyone in need of one. I've been on the receiving end of it and though it may have stung a little I swallowed my pride, got my arse in gear, sorted the problem out and now my dogs are happier for it.

There's nothing mean or bullying for very experienced members to be realistic when a situation, particularly one involving a relatively specialised breed, appears to be less than ideal. They may sometimes be blunt but it's these same members who are the ones there to offer support and advice if and when things do go wrong, not the folks who just want to exclaim over cute puppy photos. It's also those same members who often put in the effort to help the dog in the real world when the situation continues to decline.

Personally I'd much rather be part of a community full of posters who are generous with their time and experience, even if they don't sugar coat their words, than one where everyone is super nice all the time but as much use as a chocolate teapot when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

ouesi said:


> You know what @jamat ?
> Bite me.
> 
> When you have dedicated decades to rescue and helping dogs who through absolutely NO fault of their own have ended up in horrible situation, and you take time away from your family and kids to help and try to make things better for that dog, or help keep them in their home, then you can sit there and judge me.
> ...


I didn't say I wanted a forum full of gushing people and if you actually looked at my post I said the advice given was good...I wasn't criticising that.

I was coming from that fact that the some of the harsh words I received as a new poster made me question every decision I made making me scared to interact fully with my dog at the beginning but then not having the nerve to come back and ask questions here because I was worried about the replies I thought I might get.

I would never question your's or any other experienced owners advice just sometimes the aggressive tone does tend to put new people off.

Yes I understand certain questions have been asked hundreds of times before and you might get fed up at answering them as politely as you might but to the first time poster its the first time for them.


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Oh for goodness sake. For a start if was me not @ouesi who said the situation reminded me of a previous member and I based that purely on the circumstances and the OP's reaction to the offer of help NOT just because the previous one turned out badly but BECAUSE the previous member had an unfortunate attitude to the very knowledgeable and experienced members who were trying to help and that attitude backed her into a corner. That is why I said
> 
> "Please believe I am not saying that will happen with you but just suggesting you don't also take offence where none was intended".
> 
> I can remember your first posts on here too and I don't recall you being ripped apart just some very straight talking about the length of time you were expecting a young pup to be left alone then behave when your wife got in from work.


I didn't actually say who mentioned it just that it was mentioned and could have upset a first time poster when they are compared to other people.

I took on the advice that was given about the length of time Alfie was on his own and changed my daily routine to accommodate it.

I was referring to the time I mentioned I got Alfie from a pet shop I had no advice in that situation just accusations that I was no better than the puppy farmers that sell to pet shops...

Anyway we all have our own opinions and I don't want to fall out with either you or Ouesi, you are very experienced dog owners and I respect that


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

jamat said:


> No wonder new people on here get s**ty with replies when your situation is compared to a previous one just because that turned out badly.


Just be careful with your observations, Jamat, lest those who don't want you to make them in future come along and try to blind you.:Wacky


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

labradrk said:


> ...but hopefully the OP will understand the surprise of breed choice based on a previous thread they posted.


Could you explain the surprise? Why is changing from a husky to a Dane a surprise considering my lifestyle and what I wanted from a dog?

No idea really what's happened here. I had one single problem with ouesi's post; going on about how I found a breeder and brought a puppy home quickly. If someone can point out what those queries actually indicate other than suspicion about how and where I got her I'm all ears.
And I did make a point of saying I appreciated his/her advice. If I've alienated or insulted him/her then perhaps thicker skin is needed on their part? Honestly, things are rather ridiculous now. Comparing me to someone who totally effed up dog ownership is just weird...

I want to learn how to be a Great Dane owner to do the breed, breeder and myself proud. That's why I asked for training advice in my first post, and I included pictures because pictures are always inevitably asked for!! Honestly, you can't win with some people.

Please, if anyone has good solid Dane advice for these crucial early weeks and months then please share them. I'm getting advice from the breeder, Renescent if you're interested, advice from my vet who is a good man but obviously not a breed specialist, but I want to cross reference everything I hear to get the best all rounded advice possible. Thank you for everything that's been shared so far.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> You know what @jamat ?
> Bite me.
> 
> When you have dedicated decades to rescue and helping dogs who through absolutely NO fault of their own have ended up in horrible situation, and you take time away from your family and kids to help and try to make things better for that dog, or help keep them in their home, then you can sit there and judge me.
> ...


Quesi, firstly, I have every respect for you I really do, the help and advice you give is first rate, and believe you me if there is anyone whose advice I would take on board it would be yours.
I'm not in the USA and I don't doubt for one moment you've seen a lot worse the I have, many of us have banged on over the years about choosing a responsible breeder, checking health testing required, make sure you are not supporting bybs puppy mills puppy farms hobby breakers opportunists etc, odd as it sounds I'm singing from the same sheet, try to sugar up having to give a dog a lethal injection just because no one wants them, (not me I add, I'd take them all home) they were bred for one reason only without a damd care in the world for their welfare, sold on to any Tom dick or happy passed on and on ect, yep your spot on, we need to educate people!
I do my bit for rescue too, I home check, I've fostered, I've transported, I'm donating food today, you are not alone many of us do what we can!
I don't know anything of this dog that someone else mentioned who has been in rescue for seven months or how it is connected to this dog, maybe I'm missing something vital??
But what I do know and did see was this member being hauled over the coals for their questions, what did they do that was so wrong?

I'm not asking anyone to sugAr coat anything, I'll even agree that sometimes things need to be said bluntly, it's the only language some understand but what I saw here was akin to the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

jamat said:


> I didn't actually say who mentioned it just that it was mentioned and could have upset a first time poster when they are compared to other people.
> 
> I took on the advice that was given about the length of time Alfie was on his own and changed my daily routine to accommodate it.
> 
> ...


Don't you worry yourself, you can borrow my big girl knickers


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yep, Paisley is still in rescue and NEVER given updates on. Last I heard she was spayed and recovering. That is one dog who has been let down by all around her


Who is Paisley please


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

DT said:


> Who is Paisley please


http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/an-update-on-paisley-gsd-bigmomma.414984/


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

DT said:


> Don't you worry yourself, you can borrow my big girl knickers


Only wear big girl knickers at the weekend but don't tell the wife ....she'll want them back


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

DT said:


> I don't know anything of this dog that someone else mentioned who has been in rescue for seven months or how it is connected to this dog, maybe I'm missing something vital??
> But what I do know and did see was this member being hauled over the coals for their questions, what did they do that was so wrong?
> !





DT said:


> Who is Paisley please


Paisley is the dog that I mentioned who has been in rescue for 7 months - it wasn't @ouesi who mentioned her it was me. The reason I did was just the similarities of the situation struck me and obviously a few others. That owner had come on asking about getting a particular breed, was advised it wasn't a good idea for her lifestyle for lots of reasons, then bounced from one breed to another then before we knew it was arranging to go and view a litter. She was advised not to do this in a rush but to take her time and if she must go for that breed wait and find the right one but no she bought the first one she saw which so happened to be a WL GSD. Many totally foreseeable problems arose but the owner was very touchy about advice and in particular took exception to the very good advice offered by the experienced/knowledgeable members such as @ouesi and others with WL GSD's. I said in my post that I was not for suggesting this would happen with this Dane puppy but merely that the posts reminded me of the other member and suggesting not to take offence and get backed into a corner where it becomes hard to ask for advice when you need it. Sadly for Paisley it did not end well as she was as suspected too much for the owner to handle and she ended up in rescue at a young age and has been there since.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

ouesi said:


> You know what @jamat ?
> Bite me.
> 
> When you have dedicated decades to rescue and helping dogs who through absolutely NO fault of their own have ended up in horrible situation, and you take time away from your family and kids to help and try to make things better for that dog, or help keep them in their home, then you can sit there and judge me.
> ...


There is no hole you can find deep enough to lose me.You and i have had our scuffles but i have to say i respect you very much and enjoy all the knowledge and help you give.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh heck I need to go into


jamat said:


> Only wear big girl knickers at the weekend but don't tell the wife ....she'll want them back


oh heck, thought you were a girlie:Artist


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

DT said:


> Oh heck I need to go into
> 
> oh heck, thought you were a girlie:Artist


My husband got given some giant knickers by some club members from a club we both belong to. He is not small and they fitted over his trousers, very fetching they were.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Blitz said:


> My husband got given some giant knickers by some club members from a club we both belong to. He is not small and they fitted over his trousers, very fetching they were.


Is this something that normally happens in your bit of Scotland?:Smuggrin


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

Siskin said:


> Is this something that normally happens in your bit of Scotland?:Smuggrin


It's to cover their bit of Scotland if you believe what is kept under a kilt


----------



## jamat (Jun 3, 2015)

DT said:


> Oh heck I need to go into
> 
> oh heck, thought you were a girlie:Artist


Lol that's the Beauty of the internet you don't actually know who you are talking to just from their user names


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Paisley is the dog that I mentioned who has been in rescue for 7 months - it wasn't @ouesi who mentioned her it was me. The reason I did was just the similarities of the situation struck me and obviously a few others. That owner had come on asking about getting a particular breed, was advised it wasn't a good idea for her lifestyle for lots of reasons, then bounced from one breed to another then before we knew it was arranging to go and view a litter. She was advised not to do this in a rush but to take her time and if she must go for that breed wait and find the right one but no she bought the first one she saw which so happened to be a WL GSD. Many totally foreseeable problems arose but the owner was very touchy about advice and in particular took exception to the very good advice offered by the experienced/knowledgeable members such as @ouesi and others with WL GSD's. I said in my post that I was not for suggesting this would happen with this Dane puppy but merely that the posts reminded me of the other member and suggesting not to take offence and get backed into a corner where it becomes hard to ask for advice when you need it. Sadly for Paisley it did not end well as she was as suspected too much for the owner to handle and she ended up in rescue at a young age and has been there since.


No offense, but the only similarity between that situation and this one is we started off wanting a specific breed and ended up getting a different one. Everything in between those decisions is completely different; I have not bounced from breed to breed. I took the advice of dropping the idea of wanting a breed, to instead choosing one based on my lifestyle. If you think I should have been advised off of Great Danes then please explain why. As far as I can remember I wasn't.

So anyway, do we think sitting at a local park on my lap watching other dogs is a good shout tomorrow?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

NexivRed said:


> No offense, but the only similarity between that situation and this one is we started off wanting a specific breed and ended up getting a different one. Everything in between those decisions is completely different; I have not bounced from breed to breed. I took the advice of dropping the idea of wanting a breed, to instead choosing one based on my lifestyle. If you think I should have been advised off of Great Danes then please explain why. As far as I can remember I wasn't.
> 
> So anyway, do we think sitting at a local park on my lap watching other dogs is a good shout tomorrow?


No offence taken and I really am not trying to say you are the same as the owner of Paisley just that I found similarities - in this thread for instance

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/is-a-husky-suitable-for-my-new-lifestyle.434952/

then very quickly after asking about Danes you had one. Not knocking you just saying it reminded me of Paisley's owner, in particular your way of responding to @ouesi's questions. I'm not trying to pick a fight with you and wish you and your pup all the best for the future but would just reiterate keep in mind those people who will be really able to help you when the going gets tough which it does for all of us at one point or another, keep your options open so that you can seek those people's advice.

Oh and I personally wouldn't sit in the park just yet as other dogs will inevitably come up for a sniff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

Well I hardly attacked Ouesi, and if they can't take even half what they give out when it comes to being questioned....heh.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

NexivRed said:


> Well I hardly attacked Ouesi, and if they can't take even half what they give out when it comes to being questioned....heh.


I think Ouesi's questions were perfectly reasonable.

Danes are very much a Breed I see as 'specialised', as I do any of the Guardian Breeds.

I have just read through your thread where you talk about getting a Husky and say you could not open your heart to any other Breed, as your mind will not allow you to, yet within a very short space of time, you bring home a Great Dane pup.

You have to know there could be many challenges ahead of you and I certainly do not believe Ouesi was being rude or confrontational in trying to point that out to you.

I wish you the best of luck with your pup.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> No offence taken and I really am not trying to say you are the same as the owner of Paisley just that I found similarities - in this thread for instance
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/is-a-husky-suitable-for-my-new-lifestyle.434952/
> 
> ...


To be fair to NevixRed, as far as I know she hasn't gone through 2 cats & a husky before deciding she absolutely MUST have a WL GSD (complete with a defiant 'up yours' to all the more knowlegeable, experienced members), even though her circs sounded totally wrong from the very start.

I think back to when we got our Bob, Saturday we didn't have a Rottie/husky mix in our home, by 10am the next morning we were unexpectedly a 3 dog family!

So much potentially could have gone wrong in retrospect.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Is this something that normally happens in your bit of Scotland?:Smuggrin


my bit of Scotland does not wear kilts so the knickers had to go over the trousers, anyway they were so big they would have fallen straight off otherwise. It is a fairly normal happening at this time of year (panto season).

I have to say that I always get on well with Ouesi but I would did find her questioning of the OP a little bit offensive. Sorry Ouesi.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

NexivRed said:


> Well I hardly attacked Ouesi, and if they can't take even half what they give out when it comes to being questioned....heh.


OK whatever you say. I'm sure @ouesi will still be gracious enough to give you help and advice when you need it.



simplysardonic said:


> To be fair to NevixRed, as far as I know she hasn't gone through 2 cats & a husky before deciding she absolutely MUST have a WL GSD (complete with a defiant 'up yours' to all the more knowlegeable, experienced members), even though her circs sounded totally wrong from the very start.
> 
> I think back to when we got our Bob, Saturday we didn't have a Rottie/husky mix in our home, by 10am the next morning we were unexpectedly a 3 dog family!
> 
> So much potentially could have gone wrong in retrospect.


I thought I read something about previous cats in the thread about the husky and there are other similarities but it was more the response to @ouesi that reminded me of the other member. Of course we have all taken on animals in the past that could have potentially gone wrong, I'm not doubting that or as I've said several times now suggesting that the OP's situation will go wrong. Its just a good idea not to pee off the person with the most relevant experience to your breed and some of the most up to date knowledge on training and behaviour but hey ho, thats life as they say.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> OK whatever you say. I'm sure @ouesi will still be gracious enough to give you help and advice when you need it.
> 
> I thought I read something about previous cats in the thread about the husky and there are other similarities but it was more the response to @ouesi that reminded me of the other member. Of course we have all taken on animals in the past that could have potentially gone wrong, I'm not doubting that or as I've said several times now suggesting that the OP's situation will go wrong. *Its just a good idea not to pee off the person with the most relevant experience to your breed* and some of the most up to date knowledge on training and behaviour but hey ho, thats life as they say.


Oh definitely!

I'm being devil's advocate, possibly one of the few occasions where I am, as I'm happy to admit I'm a cynical, judgmental old so & so (& make no apologies for it).


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Blitz said:


> my bit of Scotland does not wear kilts so the knickers had to go over the trousers, anyway they were so big they would have fallen straight off otherwise. It is a fairly normal happening at this time of year (panto season).
> 
> I have to say that I always get on well with Ouesi but I would did find her questioning of the OP a little bit offensive. Sorry Ouesi.


But had you read the previous two threads and the advice offered or were you just judging on what you read in this thread?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

ouesi said:


> What has your breeder instructed you as far as how your pup should be exercised?
> It is generally preferable for puppies to get free exercise, not leashed. You should not be restricting her free exercise at all, unless she is clearly overtired and needs someone to tell her she is. The more she moves, the more she will learn her body and develop muscles to support her joints. I'm of the mind that restricting free exercise in giant breeds causes more problems than it prevents. When the giant puppy is finally allowed to play free, she hasn't had enough experience using her body, and that's when injuries happen.
> Now, the reason I asked what your breeder says, is that individual breeders should know their lines and what to expect. If this is a litter from health tested parents who the breeder knows have gone in to adulthood without issues, there really is no reason to restrict the puppy.
> 
> Things I would do though is be careful with slick surfaces, no rough housing on slippery floors for example, make sure stairs have a lot of traction (carpeted), and no zoomies on stairs. Some people say not to let them use stairs, but I don't see the problem as long as it's done carefully.


The breeder said very short walks once she's vaccinated to begin with. Free play around the house was okay but to restrict her jumping. Stairs were okay but to hold onto her collar when coming down, so only supervised.

My vet confirmed this and invited me to come in and get her weighed fortnightly so we can make sure she's getting the right amount of food at this point. Both breeder and vet recommended to keep her on Royal Canin giant puppy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Its just a good idea not to pee off the person with the most relevant experience to your breed and some of the most up to date knowledge on training and behaviour but hey ho, thats life as they say.


So is there some sort of hierarchy here whereby certain members have free rein to pee off newer ones? I'm certainly not the only one who caught an unsociable tone in ouesi's post.

Information shouldn't have to come at the expense of respect, and a culture of "threatening" members with negative reprocusions if they don't accept being spoken to any which way is not a healthy way to run a forum, you have to agree. Whether what ouesi's said was unsociable or not is of course subjective. But it wasn't imagined, and it's between them and me. I don't think support from other members saying "put up or shut up" is very positive at all.... :-/


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

NexivRed said:


> So is there some sort of hierarchy here whereby certain members have free rein to pee off newer ones? I'm certainly not the only one who caught an unsociable tone in ouesi's post.
> 
> Information shouldn't have to come at the expense of respect, and a culture of "threatening" members with negative reprocusions if they don't accept being spoken to any which way is not a healthy way to run a forum, you have to agree. Whether what ouesi's said was unsociable or not is of course subjective. But it wasn't imagined, and it's between them and me. I don't think support from other members saying "put up or shut up" is very positive at all.... :-/


Who "threatened" you? Who told you to "put up or shut up"? I was offering you a bit of friendly advice which I absolutely wish I had not bothered to now. There is no hierarchy but those of us who have been around here a while and are regular contributors know the members who help out the most when the shit hits the fan so I was simply asking you to think about that and not make the same mistakes as Paisley's owner did.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

NexivRed said:


> So is there some sort of hierarchy here whereby certain members have free rein to pee off newer ones? I'm certainly not the only one who caught an unsociable tone in ouesi's post.
> 
> Information shouldn't have to come at the expense of respect, and a culture of "threatening" members with negative reprocusions if they don't accept being spoken to any which way is not a healthy way to run a forum, you have to agree. Whether what ouesi's said was unsociable or not is of course subjective. But it wasn't imagined, and it's between them and me. I don't think support from other members saying "put up or shut up" is very positive at all.... :-/


Which member threatened you?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

NexivRed said:


> Could you explain the surprise? Why is changing from a husky to a Dane a surprise considering my lifestyle and what I wanted from a dog?
> 
> No idea really what's happened here. I had one single problem with ouesi's post; going on about how I found a breeder and brought a puppy home quickly. If someone can point out what those queries actually indicate other than suspicion about how and where I got her I'm all ears.
> And I did make a point of saying I appreciated his/her advice. If I've alienated or insulted him/her then perhaps thicker skin is needed on their part? Honestly, things are rather ridiculous now. Comparing me to someone who totally effed up dog ownership is just weird...
> ...


Well Huskies and Great Danes are polar opposites for a start, and you said in your post that it was all or nothing and that you only wanted a Husky and no other breed would do. Then when it was generally recommend that Huskies may not be the best fit for your situation, you seemed to be taking on board the suggestion of an older rescue dog. So yes, thus the surprise.......

Not overly impressed with the breeder to be honest. They've bred three litters from a bitch with a hip score of 39 - triple the breed average. One of their stud dogs also has a score that is double the breed average (21). No elbow testing on any of the dogs either, which is a recommend test for the breed.

Anyway, I hope you stick around. If you can look beyond the gruff exterior, many on here will give up plenty of time to offer advice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Which member threatened you?


How is the reply to this not "or what..?" It's threatening and such an odd way to talk to someone. I'm not affected by it, but I really don't think this way of talking to someone should be allowed.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Well Huskies and Great Danes are polar opposites for a start, and you said in your post that it was all or nothing and that you only wanted a Husky and no other breed would do. Then when it was generally recommend that Huskies may not be the best fit for your situation, you seemed to be taking on board the suggestion of an older rescue dog. So yes, thus the surprise.......
> 
> Not overly impressed with the breeder to be honest. *They've bred three litters from a bitch with a hip score of 39 - triple the breed average.* One of their stud dogs also has a score that is double the breed average (21). No elbow testing on any of the dogs either, which is a recommend test for the breed.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you stick around. If you can look beyond the gruff exterior, many on here will give up plenty of time to offer advice.


That is pretty shocking to be honest! It's not like Dane's are rare breeds......


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

labradrk said:


> Well Huskies and Great Danes are polar opposites for a start, and you said in your post that it was all or nothing and that you only wanted a Husky and no other breed would do. Then when it was generally recommend that Huskies may not be the best fit for your situation, you seemed to be taking on board the suggestion of an older rescue dog. So yes, thus the surprise.......
> 
> Not overly impressed with the breeder to be honest. They've bred three litters from a bitch with a hip score of 39 - triple the breed average. One of their stud dogs also has a score that is double the breed average (21). No elbow testing on any of the dogs either, which is a recommend test for the breed.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you stick around. If you can look beyond the gruff exterior, many on here will give up plenty of time to offer advice.


Yes they're polar opposites so that's a perfect start.

Regarding testing the breeder said this:

"The hip scores are probably the most common tests that are carried out in Great Danes but it is also relevant to keep an eye on other things like elbow scores, cardiomyopathy and central core myopathy. We don't test every time for every condition but every time our lines have been tested the results have been clear or with elbows the best possible score of 0,0 recorded."

I personally was happy with this, and also the hip scores of the parents of my pup. Some may not have been. MOST wouldn't have given two hoohahs.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Not exactly threatened! But come on, just because nex has switched from one breed to another why was there a need to pull up previous post history going back to the civil war and as for another comparing her with a previous member who's poor dog has been in rescue for seven months that's beyond me,


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Well Huskies and Great Danes are polar opposites for a start, and you said in your post that it was all or nothing and that you only wanted a Husky and no other breed would do. Then when it was generally recommend that Huskies may not be the best fit for your situation, you seemed to be taking on board the suggestion of an older rescue dog. So yes, thus the surprise.......
> 
> Not overly impressed with the breeder to be honest. They've bred three litters from a bitch with a hip score of 39 - triple the breed average. One of their stud dogs also has a score that is double the breed average (21). No elbow testing on any of the dogs either, which is a recommend test for the breed.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you stick around. If you can look beyond the gruff exterior, many on here will give up plenty of time to offer advice.


Have you checked if there is a reason that the bitch has a hip score of 39 as that does seem high,
My dogs mother has a score of 0-0 The sire 15-5. If I recall right, but there is a perfectly good reason for that, my girl incidently scored 4/7 if I remember that right too, albeit I never did have pups and decided after many sleepless nights not too.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

NexivRed said:


> Yes they're polar opposites so that's a perfect start.
> 
> Regarding testing the breeder said this:
> 
> ...


Your breeders have not elbow scored any of their dogs. Nor have they done any testing for heart or neuromuscular conditions. Finding this information is all very transparent as it is all available online via the KC Health Test Finder. You cannot "keep an eye on" something you don't test for, which is why you test for it......

With health testing you need to look at the bigger picture. Yes the parents scores are ok, but the grand sires score is double the breed average, and the great grandmothers score is triple the breed average. Good breeders do not breed from dogs with scores that are triple the breed average. A couple of points over in an outstanding specimen, sure. But triple the breed average? it wouldn't matter how special a dog was, it shouldn't happen.....


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

NexivRed said:


> Yes they're polar opposites so that's a perfect start.
> 
> Regarding testing the breeder said this:
> 
> ...


If I could give good rep like we used to I'd give it you, well done you for not taking the hump and losing your rag!


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

labradrk said:


> They've bred three litters from a bitch with a hip score of 39 - triple the breed average. One of their stud dogs also has a score that is double the breed average (21). No elbow testing on any of the dogs either, which is a recommend test for the breed.


Ouch!! Just goes to show that it's not just the doing of the health testing that's important but the correct interpretation of the results. The hip scoring information from the BVA describes a hip score of 21 to 50 as "........moderate to marked hip dysplasia in which osteoarthritis is already a prominent feature, or severe hip dysplasia before arthritic change".

Given the dog with the score of 21 was scored as 3/18 it's also worth noting that "If the scores of the two hips are markedly different, the worse of the two hips should be considered to be more representative of the dog's hip status, and doubling that single hip score will give a more realistic overall score for the purposes of selection for breeding.". Going by the BVA's recommendation the dog's score should really be considered to be 36 rather than 21.

The COI for the litter is more than double the breed average and one of the names that pops up most frequently in the pedigree of the pups is the bitch who produced both the above dogs with the high hip scores.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

NexivRed said:


> So is there some sort of hierarchy here whereby certain members have free rein to pee off newer ones? I'm certainly not the only one who caught an unsociable tone in ouesi's post.... :-/


Some get away with murder, others get pulled up for the slightest rant! Think it depends who you are. 
I don't mind someone saying it like it is and then leaving it there. But sometimes the amount of digging folk do I'm beginning to wonder if they actually have dogs as if they do don't know how they find the time to walk them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

ICYMI
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/raising-a-great-dane-pup.437980/


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

There are some really interesting articles about feeding and growth with regards to hip and elbow and disease in large breeds.

It used to be that high protein was not recommended in a puppy food, but that advice has changed now. The papers I've read state that the overall calcium levels are as important as the calcium -phosphorus ratio, and that calorie intake and growth rate can be contributing factors too. 

Have been reading up myself as our pup to be will be 60k odd full grown. 

So whatever the hip and elbow scores might be, you can still to a certain degree, give your pup a healthy start.

I'll link the articles if you're interested, but a Google search of large breed feeding etc brings up tonnes.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Mentions Great Danes specifically, but quite outdated
https://msu.edu/~silvar/hips.htm

This isn't an academic paper but has some good references at the bottom for further research
http://skeptvet.com/Blog/2010/01/nutrition-in-large-breed-puppies/


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

NexivRed said:


> How is the reply to this not "or what..?" It's threatening and such an odd way to talk to someone. I'm not affected by it, but I really don't think this way of talking to someone should be allowed.


This will be my last post on this thread or to you in general which is a shame but if you seriously think someone saying something isn't a good idea is threatening then you live in a different world to me. For future reference if you do feel someone is threatening you then you should report the post to the moderators - there is a little box bottom left of each post that says report.



DT said:


> Not exactly threatened! But come on, just because nex has switched from one breed to another why was there a need to pull up previous post history going back to the civil war and as for another comparing her with a previous member who's poor dog has been in rescue for seven months that's beyond me,


I pulled up one previous thread so hardly going back to the civil war and if you took the time to read up about the previous member and their situation you would see for yourself the similarities not only in circumstances but in manner.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

NexivRed said:


> Meet Nori! I brought her home on Sunday and she's been settling in amazingly well. She loves my two boys; watching her play with my two and a half year old is actually amazing  they're proper little partners in crime!
> 
> Sorry for all the goofy pics of me, but she's rarely off my lap! This is not a dog you could ever keep off the sofa that's for sure
> 
> ...


I've finally read your first post, shame on me I normally start at the end and work backwards, see you have been given some good solid advise and loads of ooos and arrrrs. Doubt there's much I can say that will be of much use but I'll stick my two penneth in, all pretty run of the mill stuff that even daft dog owners like me know
Stairs avoid - not good letting pups go up and down stairs. Don't let it jump at all really, and certainly not off furnature.
Food. Don't change food immediately
Feed a good quality specific puppy food, look at the better brands not the cheapo supermarket stuff, and look at all the ingredients if you don't understand ask .
Wouldn't really let her walk round with a slip lead on, would be more inclined to put a collar on gently increasing the time, the spanial pup we just had here (same age) I put a collar on and it never battered an eyelid. Don't lead it unattended with a collar initially and New leave a pup or dog for that matter in a crate with a collar. Training I took out the moment it woke after drinking eating ect all common knowledge. Last thing at night first thing in the morning, mega easy to housetrain, I was up around 5am in bed just before midnight this really worked wonders, couldn't do it long term though, and it was right time of year.
The jabs, our vets used the one where you go back 4 weeks later so pretty tied re socialising but OK to carry around which we did to get use to traffic, tractors buses lorrys horses etc. Albeit a bit of a task with a Great Dane. Wouldn't make a habit of sleeping with her too long, you'll have to make the break sometime.
All the best x


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I pulled up one previous thread so hardly going back to the civil war and if you took the time to read up about the previous member and their situation you would see for yourself the similarities not only in circumstances but in manner.


Ok so I exaggerated  maybe the Crimean war


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

DT said:


> Feed a good quality specific puppy food


Do not feed great danes puppy food. Can lead to serious growth issues in the joints. 
Giant breed puppy food is okay if the calcium phosphorus ratio is correct.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Do not feed great danes puppy food. Can lead to serious growth issues in the joints.
> Giant breed puppy food is okay if the calcium phosphorus ratio is correct.


Did I not say a good quality specific puppy food?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

DT said:


> Did I not say a good quality specific puppy food?


There are very few giant breed specific puppy foods. Not large breed, giant. 
And in general puppy foods have too much calcium and not enough phosphorus to balance it out which causes bones to grow faster than the muscles and ligaments can support them which leads to things like this:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> There are very few giant breed specific puppy foods. Not large breed, giant.
> And in general puppy foods have too much calcium and not enough phosphorus to balance it out which causes bones to grow faster than the muscles and ligaments can support them which leads to things like this:


Awh, get your point , apologises, I did every single bit of research I did , and still ended up doing wrong due to an illness a dog I rescued had, and consequently needed a low protein diet
A friend of mine is feeding a standard poodle Royal canine poodle because her vet tells her it's the best which I beg to differ.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> There are very few giant breed specific puppy foods. Not large breed, giant.
> And in general puppy foods have too much calcium and not enough phosphorus to balance it out which causes bones to grow faster than the muscles and ligaments can support them which leads to things like this:


out of interest do you feed barf?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

DT said:


> out of interest do you feed barf?


No. 
I feed whatever happens to be lying around. I'm no food snob. I'm old-school in that I believe dogs are scavengers and should be able to eat anything and everything. Sometimes my dogs get plain kibble, sometimes raw, sometimes home cooked, and sometimes I forget to have dog food in the house and they eat weird concoctions of oatmeal and egg or yogurt.

When we were raising our now 7 year old dane, she ate a mixture of raw and kibble (mid-grade adult dog food) and a breeder friend would help me tweak the raw based on how she was looking in her growth.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2016)

ouesi said:


> ICYMI
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/raising-a-great-dane-pup.437980/


Thank you, that's brilliant.

And thank you to others who've also given some advice and links on this page! I look forward to some reading 

On a side note, if I have been blatantly lied to by respected people of the Dane community then that is a crying shame. It's a pity it reflects badly more on myself than them, but there's not a lot I can do about it now other than continue trying to learn what I can and put the effort in with her.
I sort of made peace with the fact I wouldn't have a flawless experience, but I wanted to try and come close.

Anyway, to lighten things up a bit I'm gonna share a pic I took a moment ago. She's gone down for her "bedtime sleep" (3-5 hours depending on the fluids she had before falling asleep) and was cooing to me as she drifted off in this position 

I can't believe how quickly we've bonded. When I leave the sofa she follows me and comes and sits at my feet.
75% of wees are happening outside now as I take her out at those key moments mentioned, and 90% of those times I believe she's weeing on her cue as she does smaller ones.
She's wearing a collar supervised and I have a Halti brand training lead I've got on the short setting I normally put her on for wees. Is this right or should I let her wee off lead? (She gets nosy and distracted).


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just an afterthought, as Danes are deep chested dogs if you are not familiar with gastric torsion (bloat) then read up on that , there will be links on the forum or Google will be full of info.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2016)

DT said:


> Just an afterthought, as Danes are deep chested dogs if you are not familiar with gastric torsion (bloat) then read up on that , there will be links on the forum or Google will be full of info.


Hey, yeah I've read about that. I looked up the cost of treatment to calculate the best insurance policy for her xx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I've had a dog. The same dog bloat twice, it's important that you can know as much as you can about spotting the signs together with dos and fonts of exercising and feeding.
I was lucky I guess, both times I spotted what I thought was happening and both times I made hair raising dashes to the vets, both times my vet, Miraculously managing to save her. Guess I was lucky as many dog owners much much more knowledgable then me have lost dogs through this through no fault of their own .
Basically, if ever you even suspect it it's vital you get to a vets, don't ask the audience, phone a friend or post oh here lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2016)

NexivRed said:


> Hey, yeah I've read about that. I looked up the cost of treatment to calculate the best insurance policy for her xx


Cost of treatment and insurance is really the least of the worries when it comes to bloat.

Bloat is a medical emergency. Once the stomach torsions, you literally minutes before your dog dies. When a dog bloats it's not about "how much is this going to cost" it's about "will my dog live".

You need to be reading up about how to prevent bloat and how to catch the symptoms early. Have symethicone on hand to administer to the dog ON THE WAY TO the vet. This is not something you wait on. If you suspect bloat, you get the dog in the car and tell the vet you're on your way.

It's also important for breeders to be aware of the prevalence of bloat in their lines as more and more evidence is pointing to there being a strong genetic component to bloat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

Just want to ask about treats. There's so many to choose from but I want to get some really tasty ones to start rewarding desirable bahaviour in the house. I have two children and it's important I get her trained now before she gets so big she can accidentally hurt them when playing.

What do you recommend is the best reaction to undesirable play such as biting? Distraction with a toy she can bite, or closing down play time, separating her from the children/me, and/or ignoring her? I've been reading about training via the latter method but I'm concerned this is too drastic for such a sensitive breed?


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

For treats if you're feeding kibble, weigh out her daily portion and use that as training treats throughout the day


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

Oh okay, that will be effective will it? I use a measuring cup for her food so I can put aside a portion to use. I need to buy a bumbag to keep them in!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dunno the right way, but what we did with the spaniel was when he nipped to hard we would yelp /shriek whatever you call it and draw away from him,. Didn't take long for him to cotton on as ad soon as we made that noise he would stop unwanted behaviour mmediately and just sit still and look at us.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I stop play and back away, he soon got the message that biting meant play stops and if he kept on being a 'land shark' I would move away. Once he stopped coming at me and calmed down, I would praise and playing would continue.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

NexivRed said:


> Oh okay, that will be effective will it? I use a measuring cup for her food so I can put aside a portion to use. I need to buy a bumbag to keep them in!


Just keep food in your pockets. 
Whenever there's a puppy or new dog in the house, we walk around with dog food in our pockets, sometimes some cheese or chicken thrown in. Whoever does laundry has to pocket check more, but it's effective.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

NexivRed said:


> Just want to ask about treats. There's so many to choose from but I want to get some really tasty ones to start rewarding desirable bahaviour in the house. I have two children and it's important I get her trained now before she gets so big she can accidentally hurt them when playing.
> 
> What do you recommend is the best reaction to undesirable play such as biting? Distraction with a toy she can bite, or closing down play time, separating her from the children/me, and/or ignoring her? I've been reading about training via the latter method but I'm concerned this is too drastic for such a sensitive breed?


Personally for teaching things and training sessions I use high value rewards; chopped up bits of cocktail sausage, cheese, hotdog, meat from leftovers etc. For shop bought treats, I'll use anything; I like anything semi moist that you can break up, so I mainly use Pedigree Schmacko's or the Sainsbury's or Lidl own brand equivalent. I have even been known to purchase a small bag of cheap kibble (yes, even Bakers Meaty Meals, shock horror!!) to use as treats......

As for biting, different methods work for different dogs. Juno my GSD was dreadful for biting. If it's feet the puppy is targeting, I found wearing rubber shoes (Crocs) and freezing until the puppy releases worked really well. When she jumped on me biting my hands/arms, I'd immediately get up, turn around and ignore her. When she backed off I'd praise and reward. If she was being too wound up even then, it usually meant she was over tired and I'd put her in her pen/crate or behind the babygate in the kitchen until she calmed down.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

What kibble are you feeding? If it's large pieces you could break it up and get more 'treats' out of it.

I don't know much about Danes but it seems the calcium-phosphorus ratio of their food is very important since too much calcium in their diet can have adverse effects on their skeletal development and Danes seem more susceptible to it than other giant breeds. Obviously if you used actual treats you would also have to take this into account, so using her kibble is just the easiest way and you also don't have to worry about her gaining weight or not eating her kibble because she prefers the treats.

As for play biting/mouthing, which method you use depends on the individual dog. Sometimes yelping can further excite a dog, choose one method and be consistent. Do you want her to play in the house? You have to remember the adult size you'll be dealing with, not the cute pup she is now. Even as an adult she may accidentally knock your children over and a wagging tail can hurt but that's what you get with giant breeds. 
Personally when inside I would want the dog to be calm, outside is when they can run around like a loon and play if they want to. So for me I would stay still, quiet, be really boring and ignore her, or if it's easier walk away and reward for more appropriate behaviour.

Rewarding calm behaviour indoors might be helpful too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

NexivRed said:


> Just want to ask about treats. There's so many to choose from but I want to get some really tasty ones to start rewarding desirable bahaviour in the house. I have two children and it's important I get her trained now before she gets so big she can accidentally hurt them when playing.
> 
> What do you recommend is the best reaction to undesirable play such as biting? Distraction with a toy she can bite, or closing down play time, separating her from the children/me, and/or ignoring her? I've been reading about training via the latter method but I'm concerned this is too drastic for such a sensitive breed?


Well, for one, if you have kids and a dane pup, the kids are going to get hurt. That's just going to happen. Your kids are going to have to learn some behaviors as well. 
They will learn that her tail will hurt - a lot. Happy dog equals smacked faces if they don't watch out. Unfortunately dane tails tend to be right at kid face height, so it's faces that get smacked, and it hurts. My kids quickly learned to cover and get out of the way of the tail when the dogs were happy about something.
The other thing they will learn is to watch out for zoomies. Zoomies means someone is going to get bowled over. Yes, you want to teach her impulse control and not to zoomie when not appropriate, but that takes time (and mental maturity) and until she gets to that point, someone is going to get run over. Teach the kids to find a solid object (like a wall or a tree) and to plaster themselves up to it. In our house that means our kids go hug a tree when I yell zoomies. But both have also been run over. So has OH. So have I. That hurts too. 
This is what the instincts of a teenager who has grown up with giants looks like. Duck and cover. 









Honestly, this is one of the reasons knowledgeable people caution against Danes for your average pet home. OH has chipped a tooth on a dane head. I lost the use of my hand for about a week because a concrete dane head ran in to it as I was swinging to throw a ball and smashed three knuckles. Bloody nose on one kid (not broken thankfully). Multiple, multiple small bruises and scratches. In the summer with bare feet if you get stepped on you're going to lose the top layer of skin off your foot. I have friends who have needed knee surgery after a dane ran in to them sideways. And this is actually not that uncommon.

Your kids are going to get hurt. Your job is to minimize the injury potential as much as possible, yes, but knowing it's going to happen, it's also important to teach the kids to be resilient about it, and not take it out on the dog or hold it against the dog.

As for play biting. Danes are a surprisingly mouthy breed. They love contact with their humans, and biting is a way of making contact. I'm telling you this to let you know it will get worse before it gets better. And the worse can get pretty bad. The key is to be consistent, know that it will take a LONG time, but stay the course. 
I would NOT yip or make a pained noise if you can help it. Danes love getting a reaction, and if play biting makes you react that's way, way, more fun. Don't give her a fun reaction. A firm "no bite", and either re-direct on to something she can bite, or yes, isolate her. The isolation will probably work the best because what she wants is contact with you, and she will learn quickly that rough biting makes you go away.
Let me be very clear what I mean by isolation. That means you do what the dam often does. She gets herself out of reach. You have baby gates and doors set up in the house. If she bites too rough, you get up, and leave the room. Either over a gate, behind a door, just go away where she can't get to you. Ideally of course you're leaving her in a somewhat puppy proofed room. Watch her, but don't let her see that you're watching her. As far as she knows you're completely ignoring her. Give her long enough to realize you're gone and not coming right back. That might be 30 seconds, or 3 minutes. When you do come back. Act normal, don't talk to her or make a fuss, and go about your business. 
If she's being a terror due to being overtired, when you come back, nonchalantly put her in her crate for some downtime. Not in a punishing way, just quietly encourage her in and close the door. Obviously this is if you have been crate training and have set the crate up as a good place to be. If you're not in the process of crate training, I highly recommend doing so.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Well, for one, if you have kids and a dane pup, the kids are going to get hurt. That's just going to happen. Your kids are going to have to learn some behaviors as well.
> They will learn that her tail will hurt - a lot. Happy dog equals smacked faces if they don't watch out. Unfortunately dane tails tend to be right at kid face height, so it's faces that get smacked, and it hurts. My kids quickly learned to cover and get out of the way of the tail when the dogs were happy about something.
> The other thing they will learn is to watch out for zoomies. Zoomies means someone is going to get bowled over. Yes, you want to teach her impulse control and not to zoomie when not appropriate, but that takes time (and mental maturity) and until she gets to that point, someone is going to get run over. Teach the kids to find a solid object (like a wall or a tree) and to plaster themselves up to it. In our house that means our kids go hug a tree when I yell zoomies. But both have also been run over. So has OH. So have I. That hurts too.
> This is what the instincts of a teenager who has grown up with giants looks like. Duck and cover.
> ...


Hahah I LOVE that picture!

As well as the brace for impact against a wall/tree/inanimate object, in the event none of those are available, I have been known to adopt the sumo wrestler squat.....










.......then pray they miss me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

labradrk said:


> Hahah I LOVE that picture!
> 
> As well as the brace for impact against a wall/tree/inanimate object, in the event none of those are available, I have been known to adopt the sumo wrestler squat.....
> 
> ...


Oh definitely! The "brace for impact" stance. I did it just today on our walk when my two who are definitely old enough to know better, decided to do a play run/chase tackle 90 miles an hour past me. I just knew they were going to floor me, but instead just grazed past. I like to think that me yelling profanities at them as they approached might have helped, but I doubt it... Damn dogs....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

Thank you for the plethora of information and advice!

Regarding crate training, i have two different sized crates. What sort of space would be best for her for the purpose you mention? Just big enough to stand and turn around in? (Same size as her car one?)

Regarding the children the stance I've taken is to tell the children to go on the stairs any time they want or need to be away from her (putting on shoes!) They're not afraid of her play but it does seem I'm "training" them as well. I'm littering stuffies around our two living rooms and teaching the children to put one in her mouth if she goes for their clothes.

The point about treats being part of her normal food does make things simpler. I'm feeding her a measured amount of Royal Canin giant puppy with boiling water poured on three times a day on advice of her breeder.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

NexivRed said:


> Regarding crate training, inhave two sided crates. What sort of space would be best for her for the purpose you mention? Just big enough to stand and turn around in? (Same size as her car one?)


I don't know what a two sided crate is? Do you mean like an X-pen?

She will need an actual crate. A very large crate that will fit her at full size. The largest of crates that they make will only be large enough for her to stand up and turn around when she's full grown. It will take up a lot of space in whatever room you put it in. 
She will be large enough for a giant crate at a youngish age, and not mature enough to be trusted on her own in the house. When average sized dogs chew something it's kind of cute. When danes chew things, it's a house renovation. And speaking of, just assume you will have to replaster a wall or replace a window sill or floorboard. I hope you don't rent....

I don't know what car crate you have or what kind of car, but unless you drive a commercial vehicle, a crate big enough for a dane doesn't fit in a passenger vehicle. I have a minivan with high clearance and the biggest that fits in there is a greyhound sized crate. My dane will squeeze herself in there just to be a dork, but it's not at all adequate for her.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I don't know what a two sided crate is? Do you mean like an X-pen?
> 
> I don't know what car crate you have or what kind of car, but unless you drive a commercial vehicle, a crate big enough for a dane doesn't fit in a passenger vehicle. I have a minivan with high clearance and the biggest that fits in there is a greyhound sized crate. My dane will squeeze herself in there just to be a dork, but it's not at all adequate for her.


Here in the UK we trust our women to drive 4x4,s. Most of us doggy girls have one, Danes will fit in those won't they?
Seriously, you got me wondering now if a GD would fit in mine?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

How old is your puppy?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh, one thing I would suggest getting her used to is your scooter, show it to her, let her investigate it, praise for calm behaviour round it etc, then when you can start taking her out start to teach her to walk nicely with it


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Awww she is so gorgeous, congratulations.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> Oh, one thing I would suggest getting her used to is your scooter, show it to her, let her investigate it, praise for calm behaviour round it etc, then when you can start taking her out start to teach her to walk nicely with it


Where did the scooter come from, or is scooter another Dogs?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

DT said:


> Where did the scooter come from, or is scooter another Dogs?


Post number 23


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

DT said:


> Here in the UK we trust our women to drive 4x4,s. Most of us doggy girls have one, Danes will fit in those won't they?
> Seriously, you got me wondering now if a GD would fit in mine?


A dane fits, yes, but I don't know if the dane sized crate will fit. 
You're talking a 45 inch high clearance, not many vehicles have that. 
Even if I take my seats out in my minivan, I still don't have the length of clearance, I just have clearance in the middle of the vehicle and the corners of the crate don't clear.

If by 4X4 you mean truck, like a big old Tahoe or something, yeah, you can fit a dane crate in those. I just didn't think most people in Europe drove those gas guzzling monstrosities.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I think what we call a 4 x 4 may be what you call an SUV.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> A dane fits, yes, but I don't know if the dane sized crate will fit.
> You're talking a 45 inch high clearance, not many vehicles have that.
> Even if I take my seats out in my minivan, I still don't have the length of clearance, I just have clearance in the middle of the vehicle and the corners of the crate don't clear.
> 
> If by 4X4 you mean truck, like a big old Tahoe or something, yeah, you can fit a dane crate in those. I just didn't think most people in Europe drove those gas guzzling monstrosities.


Tbh, the vehicle height I ever really crossed my mind, but curious now, off to measure the clearance of ours, but honestly don't think it's 45".


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> A dane fits, yes, but I don't know if the dane sized crate will fit.
> You're talking a 45 inch high clearance, not many vehicles have that.
> Even if I take my seats out in my minivan, I still don't have the length of clearance, I just have clearance in the middle of the vehicle and the corners of the crate don't clear.
> 
> If by 4X4 you mean truck, like a big old Tahoe or something, yeah, you can fit a dane crate in those. I just didn't think most people in Europe drove those gas guzzling monstrosities.


well we were towing with a LWB hi roof, and yes it was a commercial vehicle, but we are retired now and many sites don't take commercial vehicles sowe are using a bog standard 4wd as you say it's doubtful if we have a 45" clearance, guess that's an area overlooked by many when taking on a GD pup


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

Sweety said:


> How old is your puppy?


9 weeks according to the OP


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

DT said:


> guess that's an area overlooked by many when taking on a GD pup


I know some dane owners customize their vehicles to accommodate a crate. Those are nice  
We haven't done that, we just travel with the dogs loose in the vehicle. It's not ideal, but other than getting a commercial vehicle, the only way the whole family (including dogs) will fit is if we let the dogs be loose. They have good car manners, and lie down as soon as we hit the interstate. If we were to wreck they're not protected, which sucks. But it is what it is.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

ouesi said:


> 9 weeks according to the OP


I don't know whether it's different for a Giant Breed pup, but one of that age needs at least four meals a day.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I know some dane owners customize their vehicles to accommodate a crate. Those are nice
> We haven't done that, we just travel with the dogs loose in the vehicle. It's not ideal, but other than getting a commercial vehicle, the only way the whole family (including dogs) will fit is if we let the dogs be loose. They have good car manners, and lie down as soon as we hit the interstate. If we were to wreck they're not protected, which sucks. But it is what it is.


That's how many do it here in the UK,. But to the op,. Just a reminder,. If you choose this method and then breakdown on a motorway,. Even a puncture the breakdown cannot assit whilst the dog is lose, can't remember how it goes exactly but perhaps worth reading up on that side of it x


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> This is what the instincts of a teenager who has grown up with giants looks like. Duck and cover.


Lmao, this is Jack already and Spen's nowhere near Dane sized lol.

Fully agree with Ouesi about the kids getting hurt. Jack's been sent flying by Spen more times than I can count and he's just a regular sized Lab who's not prone to zoomies in the house, just him leaning on Jack knocks him over, if they're playing and he knocks him or pulls a toy too hard we have a flying toddler. Spens Dane friend knocked me down just leaning on me when I wasn't expecting it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

DT said:


> That's how many do it here in the UK,. But to the op,. Just a reminder,. If you choose this method and then breakdown on a motorway,. Even a puncture the breakdown cannot assit why the dog is lose, can't remember how it goes exactly but perhaps worth reading up on that side of it x


Good info. I wonder if it would matter if the dog was behind a gate guard or barrier?



Sarah1983 said:


> Lmao, this is Jack already and Spen's nowhere near Dane sized lol.
> 
> Fully agree with Ouesi about the kids getting hurt. Jack's been sent flying by Spen more times than I can count and he's just a regular sized Lab who's not prone to zoomies in the house, just him leaning on Jack knocks him over, if they're playing and he knocks him or pulls a toy too hard we have a flying toddler. Spens Dane friend knocked me down just leaning on me when I wasn't expecting it!


Yeah the kids get pretty beat up by the dogs on a regular basis, but they've never known any different, so they just take it all in stride. To be fair, the dogs get it back too. Granted, it is the dogs who insert themselves in the middle of everything, so if they get thumped during a wresting match or foam sword fight, hey, that's on them 

Breez doesn't do it as much any more, but she used to do a hop/spin thing when excited, and if her butt caught you, it was enough to knock you off balance, for sure smaller kids got knocked right over. Definitely worse to get hit with the head end though. More bony than the butt. I forgot one year for Christmas, one child was sporting a lovely shiner from a dane-related incident. That's always fun to explain to friends and family... Especially the ones who already think you're insane for mixing kids and giant dogs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

ouesi said:


> I don't know what a two sided crate is? Do you mean like an X-pen?
> 
> She will need an actual crate. A very large crate that will fit her at full size. The largest of crates that they make will only be large enough for her to stand up and turn around when she's full grown. It will take up a lot of space in whatever room you put it in.
> She will be large enough for a giant crate at a youngish age, and not mature enough to be trusted on her own in the house. When average sized dogs chew something it's kind of cute. When danes chew things, it's a house renovation. And speaking of, just assume you will have to replaster a wall or replace a window sill or floorboard. I hope you don't rent....
> ...


Sorry, it was a typo. I meant to say two sizes of crate. One is her car crate which she can stand in comfortably but is compact to minimise her flying around. The other is an XL that she could have "areas" set up in. It's not big enough to be her adult crate but it is large. 
I'm not planning on having a crate in the car for when she is full size though, no.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Good info. I wonder if it would matter if the dog was behind a gate guard or barrier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

NexivRed said:


> Sorry, it was a typo. I meant to say two sizes of crate. One is her car crate which she can stand in comfortably but is compact to minimise her flying around. The other is an XL that she could have "areas" set up in. It's not big enough to be her adult crate but it is large.
> I'm not planning on having a crate in the car for when she is full size though, no.


She might need her full adult sized crate sooner than you realize. At 7 months our dane girl was 30 inches at the shoulder with her butt a good 2 inches higher (danes go through some pretty ugly growth phases), but the point is, she needed an adult sized crate at 7 months of age. And she's a "petite" dane 

To be honest with you, we did not crate our dane though. She was gated in a short hallway we have. BUT, this is not our first rodeo. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

My car is a Skoda Yeti so has decent boot space. When she's larger I was going to ask opinions on boot travelling with front seat travelling.

I did read she should be on four meals a day, not three. I'm torn between sticking to three, or dividing them into four.

So far the most challenging thing is keeping the toddler away from the pup! He likes to get down on the ground and roll around with her, which obviously gets her crazy excited and the biting comes out in force. So it's constant supervision on the pair of them when he's not at nursery.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

NexivRed said:


> My car is a Skoda Yeti so had decent boot space. When she's larger I was going to ask opinions on boot travelling with front seat travelling.
> 
> I did read she should be on four meals a day, not three. I'm torn between sticking to three, or dividing them into four.
> 
> So far the most challenging thing is keeping the toddler away from the pup! He likes to get down on the ground and roll around with her, which obviously gets her crazy excited and the biting comes out in force. So it's constant supervision on the pair of them when he's not at nursery.


Hey up luv X
Well you can't hurt by dividing them into four meals
But re travelling on the front seat! FORGET IT, If for nothing else the distraction factor
If your dog has to travel in a seat, and mine do, often, at the very very least put them in the rear , and use a seat belt retainer, I have loads here, always have had, would never vouch for them in a RTC but the dog is secure and contained to some degree


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

eccck did I read it wrong x


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

NexivRed said:


> My car is a Skoda Yeti so had decent boot space. When she's larger I was going to ask opinions on boot travelling with front seat travelling.


Um... she will not fit in the front seat. At all. Nor would it be safe even if she did fit. If you have a head on crash, she will go right through the windshield.



NexivRed said:


> So far the most challenging thing is keeping the toddler away from the pup! He likes to get down on the ground and roll around with her, which obviously gets her crazy excited and the biting comes out in force. So it's constant supervision on the pair of them when he's not at nursery.


Well, yes, that is essentially what life with a puppy and young kids is. Constant supervision and interrupting, managing, and preventing bad habits. And yes, it is CONSTANT. 
I would strongly encourage your son to learn how to sit quietly with her on the floor and encourage calm behavior.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

Car info noted, thank you. The nice thing about the Yeti is it's quite flexible regarding the boot space. The rear seats can all be individually removed, so technically I could take out two of them and have an L shape if I put my eldest's booster in the front. 

I would have used a seatbelt restraint if in a seat. Incidentally in the Yeti's boot there are metal loops attached to the chassis, so I was thinking I could restrain her with a harness and some hiking clips. 

For the toddler I'm doing a lot of sitting down with one either side of me and controlling the interaction. I can't believe how quickly she's come along today. Now when she playfully mounts him, she's noticeably more gentle and mostly keeps her mouth shut. She also just lies next to him which she didn't do before. She seems very willing to learn. Instead of giving her a toy when she mouths me, I've been saying "no bite" and turning away. It definitely has more effect on her subsequent actions than distraction. 

I had a go at putting her in the smaller crate during a crazy time, but she went nuts with growling and rattling around in it; it was so shocking I let her out. I'll try with the bigger one tomorrow to see if it's the same.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

NexivRed said:


> So far the most challenging thing is keeping the toddler away from the pup! He likes to get down on the ground and roll around with her, which obviously gets her crazy excited and the biting comes out in force. So it's constant supervision on the pair of them when he's not at nursery.


Oh! I have a solution for that!








C


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

And yes, it is constant. This is a full time job and I'll be reporting that to my friend who has also been looking for a dog and was considering a puppy. She has new carpets, huge open living areas, isn't home all day and is vastly more restricted mobility wise than me. I have no problem getting on the floor to clean up but she would really struggle.

On that note, what's the name of the product which eliminates the scent of their toiletting? She's done twice as many wees, all half the size today, and I think she's treating areas as toilets. If it continues tomorrow it may need checking out at the vet in case there's a water infection.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Um... she will not fit in the front seat. At all. Nor would it be safe even if she did fit. If you have a head on crash, she will go right through the windshield.
> 
> Well, yes, that is essentially what life with a puppy and young kids is. Constant supervision and interrupting, managing, and preventing bad habits. And yes, it is CONSTANT.
> I would strongly encourage your son to learn how to sit quietly with her on the floor and encourage calm behavior.


Hey come on! Hasn't the op gone all out seeking advise and help with this pup? 
We all have to start somewhere you know! You included , take yourself back to your first Great Dane,!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Right I'm wrapping up now before I end up in that place where all the other DTs went some folk might understand that


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

DT said:


> Hey come on! Hasn't the op gone all out seeking advise and help with this pup?
> We all have to start somewhere you know! You included , take yourself back to your first Great Dane,!


Come on what?
I'm responding to posts. Is that not how a forum works?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

NexivRed said:


> And yes, it is constant. This is a full time job and I'll be reporting that to my friend who has also been looking for a dog and was considering a puppy. She has new carpets, huge open living areas, isn't home all day and is vastly more restricted mobility wise than me. I have no problem getting on the floor to clean up but she would really struggle.
> 
> On that note, what's the name of the product which eliminates the scent of their toiletting? She's done twice as many wees, all half the size today, and I think she's treating areas as toilets. If it continues tomorrow it may need checking out at the vet in case there's a water infection.


Here it's Nature's Miracle. Any enzyme based cleaner will do. 
And lots and lots of supervision. The more you watch her, the more you will notice what she looks like right before she's about to pee, that will help you prevent it happening and teach her that when she starts feeling the urge she goes outside.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

NexivRed said:


> And yes, it is constant. This is a full time job and I'll be reporting that to my friend who has also been looking for a dog and was considering a puppy. She has new carpets, huge open living areas, isn't home all day and is vastly more restricted mobility wise than me. I have no problem getting on the floor to clean up but she would really struggle.
> 
> On that note, what's the name of the product which eliminates the scent of their toiletting? She's done twice as many wees, all half the size today, and I think she's treating areas as toilets. If it continues tomorrow it may need checking out at the vet in case there's a water infection.


Personally, i used sodium bicarb (big 15kg tub cost £10) to soak up the pee, left it for 6-8 hours, hoovered up, then scrubbed with a strongish solution of persil bio that i made up in a squirty bottle. I find the pet specific stuff stupidly expensive.

Thankfully, Ned only ever had 6 accidents, all down to me trying to multi task and not being vigilant.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Come on what?
> I'm responding to posts. Is that not how a forum works?


OK!


ouesi said:


> Come on what?
> I'm responding to posts. Is that not how a forum works?


yeah right! You hum it I'll sing it!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

NexivRed said:


> On that note, what's the name of the product which eliminates the scent of their toiletting? She's done twice as many wees, all half the size today, and I think she's treating areas as toilets. If it continues tomorrow it may need checking out at the vet in case there's a water infection.


Seriously, she's not scenting, she is only nine weeks old, accidents will happen, and those puddles will get bigger, the aim is not to mask the scent but eliminate the cause, aka house train,


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

Well yesterday we had a 90% success rate with wees. But today she's literally done three to four in hour at one point, and is not pacing or doing what she normally dies. Granted I can see poo coming easier than wees, but I was catching most of them by getting her to empty her bladder at set outside times. Two wees 15 minutes apart isn't right though is it? And some of them are really small, like only 2 to 3 inches across.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

NexivRed said:


> Well yesterday we had a 90% success rate with wees. But today she's literally done three to four in hour at one point, and is not pacing or doing what she normally dies. Granted I can see poo coming easier than wees, but I was catching most of them by getting her to empty her bladder at set outside times. Two wees 15 minutes apart isn't right though is it? And some of them are really small, like only 2 to 3 inches across.


Annoying but perfectly normal. My pup was the same.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

NexivRed said:


> I had a go at putting her in the smaller crate during a crazy time, but she went nuts with growling and rattling around in it; it was so shocking I let her out. I'll try with the bigger one tomorrow to see if it's the same.


Oh dear, just saw this. 
You realize you just taught her that throwing a fit gets her what she wants.

Okay, here's the thing. You need to be proactive and not get yourself in the position where you have to choose between giving in to a temper tantrum, or freaking her out. One, you lose her trust, the other, she learns to be a brat. And a 140 pound dog who knows they can get away with something if they just act big and bad enough is a recipe for disaster.

So with the crate situation. You don't put her in there and close the door. Of course she's going to freak out. She's a puppy who's breeder probably didn't do any crate socializing with her either. Pre-empt the freak out by a) let her go in of her own accord - with you encouraging her with a toy or treat, but let it be her idea, and b) don't close the door. Let her go in, and come right back out. That's fine at first. You just want her comfortable with the crate. She doesn't have to tolerate a closed door, just go in when you encourage her to. 
Once she knows going in the crate means nothing but good things happen in there, and she's happy to go in and even chooses to stay in there on her own (which won't take long if you feed her in there and praise her for being in there), then you can close the door. But just for a second or two. Make sure you open it right back up again before she has a chance to really register the door was closed or have an opinion about it. Definitely before she worries about it. 
She will quickly learn that a closed door on the crate is not a big deal and will eventually look at you closing the door as a non-event. 
This is how you introduce the crate in a positive way and avoid any fights about it.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

NexivRed said:


> Two wees 15 minutes apart isn't right though is it?


Totally normal!!

There's an excellent guide to crate training on the Facebook group 'Dog training advice and support'. I'll link it a little later (on my phone right now and can't) unless someone else does in the interim.

I'd highly recommend that group in general, there's loads of good information, particularly about raising puppies, in the group files.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

SingingWhippet said:


> Totally normal!!
> 
> There's an excellent guide to crate training on the Facebook group 'Dog training advice and support'. I'll link it a little later (on my phone right now and can't) unless someone else does in the interim.
> 
> I'd highly recommend that group in general, there's loads of good information, particularly about raising puppies, in the group files.


This one?
https://www.facebook.com/groups/374160792599484/


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

Okay. I'll start working on positive crate training with the large one. She does like the small one and took a stuffy in with her, and then went beserk. So we'll start again with the bigger one. 

Regarding weeing, that's fine. I don't mind cleaning up accidents, I just mind blindly carrying on whilst making a mistake lol. Or if she's in pain.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

NexivRed said:


> My car is a Skoda Yeti so has decent boot space. When she's larger I was going to ask opinions on boot travelling with front seat travelling.
> 
> I did read she should be on four meals a day, not three. I'm torn between sticking to three, or dividing them into four.
> 
> So far the most challenging thing is keeping the toddler away from the pup! He likes to get down on the ground and roll around with her, which obviously gets her crazy excited and the biting comes out in force. So it's constant supervision on the pair of them when he's not at nursery.


If she were my pup, she would be on four meals a day.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

ouesi said:


> This one?
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/374160792599484/


That's the one!!

This is the guide to crate training I mentioned.

There's also a great one about toilet training which is well worth reading.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

Brilliant, thank you. 

I've been meaning to ask, what size kong do you recommend I get for her? Do you choose based on tongue size?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

NexivRed said:


> Brilliant, thank you.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask, what size kong do you recommend I get for her? Do you choose based on tongue size?


I use the XL ones but I think you can get one bigger.......XXL? the biggest they do basically for that sized dog......


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

XL Kongs are fine for danes


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2016)

So I'm doing some clicker training with her now and she's nailing sit really well. What I'd like to know is, when do I say the command? Do I say it after the click?

Also regarding lead training, she always likes to have it in her mouth and chew on it. Should I be correcting this? So far I'm just walking around the house with her whilst keeping it slack (as that's what I'd read). But is it a bad habit for her to have some in her mouth whilst doing this?

I have a crate set up in the living room now which is an area she chooses to go into on her own and take toys into. I haven't shut her in yet though but I'd like to be able to use this crate in the car. 

I've built up leaving her for short periods of time (nursery run, grabbing a short nap). She doesn't seem to suffer any anxiety when I leave so I think it's going well. I bought her a squeaky toy that I give her only when I leave, and she gets treats in her kong as well as kibble. The kong has been great though! She has one or two of her meals via it now, and it works great when I'm trying to get the kids ready for school or do any other task she wants to "help" with lol. 

Second jab is next week and then I'll be starting classes with her and taking her out on the lead. Very excited about it!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I wouldn't name the behaviour until you are happy with it...  Once you are happy with it and reliably getting the behaviour on a hand signal or lure, you would give the command before your hand signal or lure, click and treat for the correct behaviour and then you can fade out your hand signal or lure if you wish.

I like Kikopup's video, since sit means sit until you release the dog which is much easier than teaching two commands, 'sit' and 'stay'... The video also talks about proofing the behaviour which is important and can often be over looked.





I would be distracting the dog from chewing on the lead, if she does it while out and chews through the lead that could be disastrous but personally I would find a dog mouthing the lead rather annoying. 
A good way to teach loose leash walking is to teach her to give into pressure applied on her harness, which she would otherwise naturally pull against.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

If you have a while, it is over 2 hours long! You might find Jean Donaldson's- Train your dog like a pro video really helpful and informative


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2016)

Ooh, thank you for all that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2016)

NexivRed said:


> So I'm doing some clicker training with her now and she's nailing sit really well. What I'd like to know is, when do I say the command? Do I say it after the click?
> 
> Also regarding lead training, she always likes to have it in her mouth and chew on it. Should I be correcting this? So far I'm just walking around the house with her whilst keeping it slack (as that's what I'd read). But is it a bad habit for her to have some in her mouth whilst doing this?
> 
> ...


As above, don't "name" the behavior until it's the behavior you want, and she responds the way you want.

For the leash, like I said, Danes can be very mouthy dogs. All of our Danes have always had to have something in their mouth. Our last male had to have something in his mouth when we came home, so we quickly learned to have a toy box by the door otherwise we would open the door to a dog with a shoe in his mouth, sofa cushion, clean laundry on its way upstairs... Our female is the one who has to carry something with her on walks. I walked nearly a mile with her once with her carrying a corn cob she fished out of the compost . She also often walks with my hand in her mouth  
They actually make leashes that can double as tug toys, I can't say I recommend this as playing tug with a Dane is actually an extreme sport. My recommendation is to start stocking up on toys and be ready to give them to her to carry when she feels the need to have something in her mouth - which will be often. Especially while she's young.

And yes, she will want to help. This is another very typical Dane thing. They are total busybodies and have to be involved in everything going on in the house. Which usually means underfoot and in the way. Now is a good time to teach her a place cue or at least what out and go lie down means. That said, being involved is really a need and you'll have to allow it sometimes. It's just part of Danes being very tightly bonded to their people and wanting to be involved in everything you do. 
Our 7 year old Dane still regularly gets in the middle of everything at any opportunity and will thoroughly inspect all bags and packages that come in to the house.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2016)

Yes I have started to notice that sometimes when she mouths me personally, it's to gently hold me in her mouth so assumed the mouthing was linked to their desire to be close to you. So now I'm just trying to separate out those times from the crazy times.
She really responds to "no bite" with adults though as I take away the fussing arm and she looks visibly put out, sometimes putting her head down on the sofa, other times she'll give me a vocal grumble! I think it helps I spend the majorly of my day actively fussing her though, so she's learning quick not to risk losing it. It's taking a bit longer with the children as I think they are puppies to her. Especially as the toddler likes to initial the wrestling!

I'll try giving her something more fun to hold in her mouth during lead time. She love LOVES tennis balls so we'll try that first.

Thank you for the continued advice. It really feels like the weeks are going to go by so quick and I just want to make sure we're meeting training milestones. I had a look at that puppy plan website I saw suggested to someone else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2016)

Last night I slept upstairs back in my own bed for the first time since bringing her home and it went great. Not a peep until I came downstairs to her this morning. 

Tonight I'll set an alarm to come and let her out once (last night I caught up on sleep and just cleaned up one poo and one wee this morning). Then hopefully we can get even more of a schedule going. But I'm so proud of her. Lots of love and cuddles this morning, and she did the sit command flawlessly three times!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2016)

We have always kept puppies in our bedroom until they are able to make it through the night without needing to potty. Once they can reliably make it through the night is a good time to transition to sleeping on their own if you so choose.
That way I don't have to set an alarm, the pup wakes me. And that means on nights they make it through the night, neither one of us is having to get up unnecessarily


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ouesi said:


> As above, don't "name" the behavior until it's the behavior you want, and she responds the way you want.
> 
> For the leash, like I said, Danes can be very mouthy dogs. All of our Danes have always had to have something in their mouth. Our last male had to have something in his mouth when we came home, so we quickly learned to have a toy box by the door otherwise we would open the door to a dog with a shoe in his mouth, sofa cushion, clean laundry on its way upstairs... Our female is the one who has to carry something with her on walks. I walked nearly a mile with her once with her carrying a corn cob she fished out of the compost . She also often walks with my hand in her mouth
> They actually make leashes that can double as tug toys, I can't say I recommend this as playing tug with a Dane is actually an extreme sport. My recommendation is to start stocking up on toys and be ready to give them to her to carry when she feels the need to have something in her mouth - which will be often. Especially while she's young.
> ...


----------

